# Woking Nuffield Part 62



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Happy chatting my loves!!

Take care
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay I'm 2nd....xx

Ang x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Ange, you beat me to it


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ange, are you feeling a little less stressed after your horrible incident on the motorway this afternoon?  Sorry to hear that it's going to cost so much - these things never come at a good time do they?!  

Good luck to all the girls having scans tomorrow.  I'm not going to name you all as I'm sure to forgot someone and I'd hate to do that.  Will be thinking of you all and hope those follicles are doing what they are supposed to  

And good luck to the lady that will be PUPO tomorrow.  Really hope the transfer goes well Tash.  xx

Hatster, sorry to hear about your headache but glad you are feeling a bit better now. Good advice from Kate, that 4head stuff is great. Hope it works for you too  

Hope you haven't blown your DF away yet Emma.  I can't believe you let one off in the office pmsl! 

Sorry if I've forgotten something important - I can blame it on the drugs now


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry Tash


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ladies i'm having a me moment but can you help??

apparently I *have to have  * an implications meeting for FET and dp *HAS TO BE THERE  *  
what happened with your FET's?

when we had second IVF we didin't have another implecations .... i'm confused 
and we also *BOTH *  have to have our hiv and hep b/c done again even though its FET??>? WTF?

 all my plans are going tits up


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

You sound very stressed Alisha and I don't blame you.

I had my implication meeting for my FET a few weeks ago and they said that DH had to come too.  I have no idea why as they only gave me my treatment plan and a few drugs.  Mad I know  

Apparently the HFEA rule is that if your blood tests run out before your planned ET then you have to have them renewed.  

Sorry I couldn't give you any better news but have a


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw sorry I cant answer you question Alisha - at my clinic they do it differently. I didnt have to have DP there when I had the consultation about going ahead with FET. I did have to have up to date bloods though!

I have found a photo of a puppy that isn't actually my Stan, but looks identical to him!! Cant wait to bring him home Saturday! What do you think?










Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh Tracy, he is so cute and a great size for sitting on your lap too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

it madness as i had second ivf and picked up my plan and drugs without my dp.. i took the forms home for hiim to sign and brought them back with me at baseline scan ... last time -- what's so ****** different about FET except its less likey to work.... theres no ga or e/c FFS     

my dp can't make the appointment i've made   so i'm going to have to wait another month when he's free and another af ...i'm soo po  

anyone else ...both had to be there??

thanks beanie 
he's very cute tracy
pots so is your puppy                                                                  ........... i want one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I had to go to for fet   but with this cycle they were sooooo busy at woking that they sent me the forms in the post to sign along with my tx plan and i just got my prescription and drugs any time i liked   

Tracy-Ahhh bet your pup looks gorg, hurry up we want to see the real thing  

Tash-Good luck tomorrow   hope you have broken wind  

Good luck to everyone else having scans tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Alisha*... We didn't have to have implications counciling for the 2nd IVF either but I understood that you do have to if you then go on to have a FET. I think it's probably because it's different, so they're probably covering themself to make sure you have been told you what it involves etc. I don't know, I am only guessing. They told me I don't have to have the HIV etc blood tests done again yet as it's still within the year, but I was told that after the year I will have to have them done again. They said it was due to their responsibility to the child etc. I suppose if you have FET, the embryos may be totally disease free, but they are going on the basis that if you have contracted anything since then it could be passed on in the womb. Again I'm just speculating. Although I understand and appreciate that they are covering themselves, the whole thing does seem a bit unjust as noone has to pass 'tests' to be allowed to conceive naturally! Ho hum. Good luck with the whole process xxx

*Beanie*...thanks, yeh, I'm a bit calmer after my motorway incident, just pi~~ed off that it is such an expense on top of the debt of 2 tx's that we already have! We could have done without it! 
Oh well, it could have been far worse considering where I was, at least I was unhurt. xx

Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im up for the coffe meet- i have  been waiting for another to come arond.xx

Juat popped on to read everyones news-Tash well done on your embies!     

Will catch up tomorrow properly as dp will be back any min!


Someone said they were in at 10.40 tomo, might see you there im ina t 11- will be wearing crappy work clothes so look out for me- work jumper and combats and some child's snot on me no doubt!!


Take care,

Love B


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

good morning all!

Just a quicky to wish Tash good luck with ET today     Im so chuffed for you, hope all those lovely embies did their stuff and you have loads to pop in the freezer    hope the wind has eased!

Em's- hope your pouch is dry   and that you had a good kip, good luck for today!

Bendy-I feel your pain with the snot marked clothing, maybe we could launch our own fashion range   hope you get on ok   

Ali- hope you are still taking it easy, you still feel weird??  am routing for you   

Good luck, Karen & Jules too  

Hi to KT, Elly, Sho, Ange,Alisha,Fingers, Myra, Os, PIggy and everyone   

sorry if I have missed you, Im a bit lost  off to work now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Hi Myra. Moving to Ireland  that is a big move. You better keep in touch with us if you go. Dublin is meant to be great. I'd love to go, but you can't when you're in the Army. You have to apply for a licence and they always turn you down. Even though I've left, I am still not meant to go. I would though  

Hatster- hope your headache has gone. bloody d/regs  Glad your AF turned up eventually. Yes those scans aren't nice when you're on, but at least it will show you are d/regged and an move on 

Ange- why is it these things always come at once?  Bad news about the expense of you car, but I hope your dh is feeling better and that you aren't being driven too mad looking aftr him.  

Ali- How you doing ?

Karen, Emma and Jules good luck with your scans today 

Beanie- hope you are still doing ok on the drugs

Alisha- I think you have to have an implications if its a different protocol. Same at Hammersmith. I had an implications for fresh, had to have another for frozen, but I didn't have to have another for the following fresh. I know it doesn't make muxh sense but I'm sure it has a lot to do with the HFEA and its crap administration. hope it doesn't ruin your plans too much
they weren't able to fit me in at first either, as like you my husband couldn't make the appointment, but I rang again and spoke to Caroline and she brilliantly helped me out. Try that hun. I hope it works  I can sense how frustrated you are. 

NVH- thinking of you today  let us know how you go.

Bendy we will look forward to seeing you then

Jules,
Ali
sho
Wildcat
NVH
Bendy

Is thursday next week (22nd March) ok with everyone? Yu can just have coffee there if you want, but they seem to do nice lunch food as well.

As for me, last night went ok. I don't know the man very well but he seemed to appreciate the food although he didn't eat my garlic bread  Cheesecake worked out really well. Such an easy recipe I thought it was going to be much more difficult. V quick and easy, I should have doe some fruit with it though  I haven't got that much to do today. The metformin is still basically ok. No runs or anything but a slight urgency to go in the morning. Doesn't carry on through out the day though. I feel uite nauseous after evening meal too, so am going to try more much smaller meals through the day today and see if that's any better.

hi to Gill, wildcat, Mr W, pig, os, monkey, barney, and everyone else I am sure to have missed


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Thinking of you and your DH today Monkey  . 

Fingers, hope you manage to get some answers today.  Have been thinking of you both and hope you are bearing up under the circumstances   

Hope all went well with ET today Tash and that you have lots to freeze although you're not going to need them as it's going to work 

And good luck to all the girls having scans today.  Woking are going to be busy again.

Glad your meal went well last night Sho.  Hope having smaller meals throughout the day helps with the metformin  

Hi to everyone else on this lovely sunny day!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Good luck for all with scans today.

Good luck Tash for ET.

Good luck Kerry for your appt. I hope you get answers and some hope.

Hope D/r is still going ok Beanie. 3 sleeps till i join you (although I think I get the easy deal given I am sniffing).

Myra - i lived in Dublin for 4 years - i loved it. I was in my early 20's so it was party time then but I still go over every few months to see friends. They have a great lifestyle there (although pretty expensive).

Alisha - sorry you are having a frustrating time with your appts. Hope you get it sorted out.

Off to Basingstoke for a conference soon so will check in on you all tomorrow.

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- not long for you now either  It seems this busy period is set to continue for a while. Enjoy your conference. Basingstoke is hardly cosmopolitan is it, but they do have a Frankie and Benny's if you need something to eat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaaay Bendy - you had better come this time lady!!!    Can't wait to meet you.

Fingers - good luck today hun, I hope they can tell you what went wrong.

Tash - have fun at ET, I hope you mowed the lady garden!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes!!! Sorry Fingers, I forgot you were in today. I really hope it goes well and that you get some positive feedback from  Mr B/C. Do let us know how it goes


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all  


Angie - glad you were okay but how frustrating to get a bill like that when you least need it  

Alisha - really hope you manage to sort something out hun.  I think Sho is right, phone the clinic and see if they can juggle things at all.

Myra - Dublin, how exciting!  

Jules/Bendy - good luck for your scans   

Tracey - he is adorable  

Hi to Caro1, Beanie, Sho, Gill, Wildcat and anyone I have missed
Just back from Woking.  Saw both Tasha and Emma.  Emma hadn't been in and I'll leave Tash to tell you how she got on, but it was great to see you both  

Follies seem to be okay - I think I had 24.  They did another blood test so will hear later what dose I need to take tonight/tomorrow.  Still on track for EC on Monday as long as they have grown to 20+ by then.  The nurse was saying that they Mr R now does EC on a Tuesday too so if they are not quite big enough, they may schedule me in for then.

I'm up for the coffee meet up too btw


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen you are motoring along then  I suppose you will be in on friday  then for another scan. Hope they are getting nice and big ready for collection on Monday.

Would be great to see you next week

Jules,
Ali
sho
Wildcat
NVH
Bendy
Karen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

very quiet on here today  Is everyone at Woking again?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Karen - great to see you again, I recognised you straight away in the end and well done on your scan. I reckon you are on track for Monday  

Emma - well done with your scan too...good luck with the pregnyl tonight  

Sho - thanks for your text this morning & glad the cheese cake was a success...hope you don't get addicted to them now though    glad the met bum is keeping its distance.

Tracey - puppy is sooooooo cute

Ali - hope you're keeping out of mischief

Gill  

Good luck to everyone else with scans too...

Right I am going to make this brief cause still suffering with wind pains so after a 5.30am start this morning I need to sleeeeeeeeeeeeep  
Well they transferred 2 4 cell embies and MrC said they were top class    My lining was 9.4mm too    Caroline the embryologist was very impressed with the embryo's and it looks as though we will have at least 10 for the freezer    So I am a very happy bunny although the thoughts of 'will they fall out' have crossed my mind again   The lovely Ann was allowed in with me to so it was a little more emotional that the last 2 transfers as I was with people who really do care  

Anyway let the 2ww madness begin  

Yayyyyyyy i'm PUPO


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh got so carried away with my own news that I forgot to say hello to everyone else...so a special     to you all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks pots    everytime I see that piccie of your dog I just wanna grab him and squish him...I love labs  

Right catch you all later..enjoy the sunshine if you can.

Monkelove - thinking of you and dh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Brilliant news hun!!!  i so hope this is your time. I really do. so get listening to your Cd or whatever. They say comedy helps you get pregnant, so get some funny films on or something. I'm going to get a load of comedies and sit coms for my 2ww.  you never know it might help. Really chuffed for you. Can't wait to see you next week as well

Hey Pots.  just a week til your appointment. I hope you are writing down lots of questions ready for it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash back to BED NOW    

Morning All

Sho-You dont text me to wish me luck   and i texted you when you went in for your lap  

Pots-Woody looks cute, thanks for your text  

Gill-Thanks for your text honey love you as always  

Karen-Nice to see you this morning  

Beanie-Any cheese in the cupboard yet  

Tash-Lovely to see you again this morning we have to stop bumping into each other    the pic of the embies looked lovely good luck honey   

Ali-Hope your in the garden chilling with Sharon Osbourne (the book)  

Well i have 20 follies the biggest are 26mm   I asked lyndsey whether they would ovulate or be crap big eggs or horrible as they have grown fast (as Sho mentioned they could be ) and she said no just cause the follies are big doesnt mean the eggs wont be crap at all so im relieved


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Darling I have every intention of texting you when you go in for egg collection and transfer. You just aren't there yet. If I texted you lot everytime you had scans I wouldn't have enough money to buy food!!!!

OMG just read the last part of your post. DO you hate me or something  I didn't say they could be crap big eggs!! I said you don't want them to be too mature or to have loads of large ones with immature eggs in.  That's the last time I give you any advice or try to encourage you  Going off to eat some left over lasagne now <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F6%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry sho   will forgive you for not texting me   No my wording is crap eggs honey  


Thanks pots


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Phew!! I thought I'd really upset you or something  Was formulating an apology then ready. 

Pots- you better got on and do some research then into your condition and Mr T's standard practice and be ready to ask for what you want. there's no point going in to this with a wait and see attitude. I have learnt that and I wish I had known when we began. You have to be proactive. You need to ask about drugs, why one drug and not another, blood tests and scans all that stuff so you are prepared for your treatment. Make the most of your appointment. You don't want to leave there thinking I wished I had asked x y z. I hope it goes well and you feel confident after it though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You upset anyone never    oh do the apology anyway go on i could do with a laugh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Dont be scared honey   be   that this will work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Just been to test drive the Volvo 4x4 as want to change mine from Petrol to Diesel as hubby is going to use mine a lot more but does lots on long journeys so need a better fuel economy, it is really nice very comfy and great gadgets without having to pay for loads of extras, but hubby p***es off with me as I am saying we can get a year old one that we test drove rather than a brand new one and save £6K so I dont know what we will do now have to wait and see.

Tash glad to hear you have two wonderful looking embies on board well done on being PUPO here is to your BFP winging its way to you

Karen and Emma wow what a lot of follies each too and great you are both on track for EC Fri and Mon too, how many hormonal women on there 2WW are we about to get god help the rest of us!!

Hatster hope your baseline goes well too and you start stimming tomorrow
Angie glad DH is getting better bummer about the car!

Kerry    what time is your apt, I really hope you come home with some answers hunny thinking of you loads    

Heeeeeeelllllllllloooooooo everyone else

ktx

ps I bet Bendy doesnt turn up for coffee again!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well afternoon ladies, just dragged myself away from the beautiful sunshine and Sharon osbourne  
Great news tash....thought i would say it again, what a clever girlie u r, and 10 in the freezer i am so jeoulous  
Emma...glad you scan went well...will u be up for meeting next Thurs or will DF have you chained to the bed  
Karen...wow lots of juicy follies, well done
Alisha......give WN a call and chat to caroline i am sure she will be able to rearrange your appointment so DH can make it. 
Kerry...hope your appointment gives you lots of answers, u know we r here for you hun   
Pots...dont be scared, we r all here for u   
Bendy...great we may see you at long last...u know we will all be staring  
Beanie...whats all this about cheese in the cupboard
Sho...thurs is good for me...what time?? hope your feeling a bit better, glad your friend enjoyed your food, maybe he doesn't like garlic...looking forward to meeting again
Carol...enjoy your conference  
Gill...thanks hun for your vote of confidence, i cant wait to post a BFP on here....so come on why did u have Emma in stiches.....tell...PLEASE
Wildcat....looking forward to seeing you Thurs, hope your not covered in gloss still  
Myra...ireland you lucky thing...i would love to go but DH has been out there loads when he was in the army....

Love to anyone i have forgotten xxxx   
Hi Kate....how ya doing.....new car.....new baby...what next


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just popped on briefly to congratulate Ali and Tash on being PUPO and I hope you're both taking things very easy and getting your DH's running about after you   I'm so looking forward to hearing about some bfp's soon   

Also, best of luck to Emma and everyone about to lay their eggies   

So much going on here at the mo, my mush brain can't keep up  

 to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Yeap i will be chained to the bed   but i have just bought the dallas box set and borat on dvd   may buy Knots landing too   

Kate-Buy a brand new one   sod it its peace of mind that it will be brand new and hopefully wont break down, plus you get to choose all the interior etc  

Piglet-We miss you  

Wont be going to coffee as lyndsey says judging by the fluid in my tummy i will be in a lot of pain after e/c Great!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Well done Tash on being PUPO  

Bendy - I am sorry I missed your post yesterday otherwise I would have said hello to you but I didn't realise you were in just after me the morning. I am pretty sure it was you, in a Green top as it said something or other nursery which would make sense. I was in the pink jacket with my DH. I hope your scan went well.

Good news from me too, I am all set for Friday. I have 20 follies in total , but they are quite a range in size with 4 that are over 20 down to a couple of 12's. Anne checked with Mr C if I was to take any more Menopur today to give the smaller ones a boost, but he seemed happy with them as they are. So just waiting now for my phone call to see what time I have to take the Pregnyl tonight, and also if it is 1 or 2 powders.

Emma - Glad that you are also set for E/C on Friday. Sounds like you will definately need to get lots or rest after E/C  

Will catch up more later, but need to go as I have a report to prepare!

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Snap   so we will be in for friday then


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Emma....maybe i can pop over and see you one day then...to cheer you up  
Jules...great news....lot of follies...u will get some nice juicy eggs from that bumper crop   
Hiya Piggie...how ya feeling....cant wait to join u


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-You can bring me cake if you like


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

What.....i thought u said you were going to cook


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i will but you can still bring me cake


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How does 11:30 sound to everyone for next thursday? Then people can have lunch if they want to. 

Jules and Emma- hope its a lucky day for both of you  

Just had to pop to the shop for some tortilla wraps for my vag eaters tonight.  also had to pop to see dh at work. Was weird going back there  Back now, having a crap day so will put the telly on. see you later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Awww Sho why you having a crap day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ladies that want to come to coffee/lunch, wildcat can't do Thursday  Will Wednesday be ok for everyone instead?   

Jules,
Ali
sho
Wildcat
NVH
Bendy
Karen


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I have to be the awkward one! Wednesday is OK for me 

Tash congrats on being PUPO hun! This time it is your turn


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma - 26mm bloody hell  .  God you must feel bloated!  Well done though - all set for FRiday then.  Great to see you this morning.

NVH - well done again!  You must be so chuffed to have 10 frosties... not that you'll need them this time!  Lovely to see you too x

Jules - congratulations on your scan - good luck for Friday  

Kate - new car as well, how exciting!  

Ali - hope you are resting it and taking it easy.  Did your GP sign you off in the end?

Sho - why are you having a bad day?  Hope it improves soon anyway.  I'm looking forward to seeing you all again.  I'm actually scheduled for ET that day though but don't worry, if I can't make this one, I'll joing you next time x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just watched JerseyGirl...it was ok
Wed...is Ok...see ya there at 11.30
karen...i rang WN about being signed off and they said they would speak to MR R and get back to me, haven't heard anything yet  
Emma...ok i will bring cake anything else her ladyship would like  
xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-The 1st time i had ivf woking wrote me a letter to sign me off   Caroline sorted it out for me 

Karen-Have you heard from woking yet  

Ann called me earlier to say Mr C will be doing e/c friday as Mr R is at some fertility conference but will be there monday


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma - they just called me now.  Have to take 75 tonight and tomorrow and then scan Friday.  How about you?

Ali - can you let me know what Woking say - thank you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohh Karen good luck   still waiting for my call


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How do you feel about having Mr C instead of your darling Mr R Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im   and i will tell him so on monday at e/t


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home  

Will pop on later when im back to update about my phone call  

Have a nice evening all pooping my pants i hate the trigger jab


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it very sore then  ?  Good luck with it Em x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good Luck Emma!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Emma Good Luck! 

Hope everyone is ok  and 

Deb


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Debs - OMG 23 days to go!!!  How are you feeling?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sore and scared, but also excited in a 'omg its going to hurt' kind of way


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How exciting (and scary  ) xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- one little prick and its all over. 

Jules- good luck with your jab as well love 

Karen- sounds like you are well on your way. Some of the girls find that the trigger shot stings a lot more than the other ones. I can't say I noticed a difference, but its a common feeling so there must be somthing in it. Hopefuly you will be like me and not be able to tell. 

Wildcat- look  what you've started. Karen can't make it now  We'll all blame you   Looking forward to it actually. It should be nice to have a relaxing coffee and a bite to eat. It was October when we had that meal altogether

I might do a BBQ for the Summer and invite everyone round. that might be nice. No vag talk though the Drum Major lives next door to me  

I've managed to get dh to cook tonight. It wan't difficult as its only fajitas. I was going to do a smutty joke but talked myself out of it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho    can just guess what you was gonna say    hope you're back to your smiley self again soon    I just watched saw - so much for the comedy    I've got a whole stack to get through and the rest are all easy watching. BBQ sounds great  

Karen - I found that the pregnyl stings thats why emma's sh&tting herself I think  

Jules - good luck for Friday  

Ali - thanks   we can go mad together  

Emma - we've got borat too, might watch that tonight with dh and mum.  Mum is frying the fish ready to turn it into a west indian styley dish  
I just can't stay in bed!!    Been on the sofa with legs up though...good luck with your trigger shot tonight  

Piglet - thanks hun, hope you feel better soon.

Kate - its all go go go for you eh  

I'm getting paranoid already...been for a poo and wondered if they would fall out...someone tell me off please    I also got out of bed quite quickly too  

Evening to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   what are you like, you cant let your mum see Borat esp the naked seen with the two men wrestling   your d/h wont know where to look with your mum sitting there  
Pooing is fine honey i should know i was shi&%ing for england on the cyclogest  

Karen-It stings for about 5mins after you have done the jab   

Wildcat-Thanks honey  

Debs-Thanks honey   good luck to having the most painless birth ever  

Sho-I dont like small pricks   ohhh a bbq around yours with the big boss next door will be an eye opener for him


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - Sew a "No Exit" sign on the inside of your knickers, that way the embies will head back inside if they get adventurous ...

Also, stand on your head for the next two weeks 

Whatever anyone says, you'll spend two weeks worrying about it, wildcat did the same thing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had Caroline on the phone

I have to take my last buserlin at 8.10 then only one of the pregnyl at 10.10   so that means i will be in theatre late


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....well DVD No 2 watched.....going back to Sharon in a bit.
Karen...WN just rang and they said they dont give out letters now as people were taking the p$ss...so will have to speak to my GP nicely    ...Oh and the trigger shot didn't hurt me  
NVH...your as bad as me, i was scared to poo too........i cant do the staying in bed but have been on the settee most of the day
xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant make the meet that day as i will have just had et- can it not be the week later but dont change it for me!

Jules were you talking about putting on the dishwasher and whow would take the pregynal to the fridge/office??  If it was then i know who you are if not im not sure!  Good luck for friday  

Tash having a poo wont push them out!  Stay in bad naughty lady!  I find it hard and spend my time on the sofa!  

Emma 26 mm that will be a lovley egg in there!!  fridays the day    Crap that you'll be wiating around to go to theatre - i was first in last time- poor you chic.x

Wildcats how you guys doing?

Hope your all doing ok, soo much to catch up on im going off to read it all now!

Hello to you all!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thanks for that about the poo  

MrW - yeh you're right, nothing anyone will say will make it easier    Hmmm wonder how easy it would be to stand on my head for 2 weeks then  

Hey bendy

Ali - nice to know i'm not alone, bet everyone gets paranoid about pooing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-the reason it didnt hurt is you have skin like a rhino  

Bendy-Good luck for your e/c on monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - you're  

Bendy - good luck for mon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-She will probably   now she see's that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lot have gone into silly talk again!

All sounds positive for everyone then 2 ec's Fri and even more on Monday Yipppeeee and good luck to you all

Have a good evening all I am off to see a client for an apt  

Catch you tomorrow

Ktx

PS Em no we dont need a brand new one they drop so much just driving it off the forcourt, we are wanting a Honda for the 2nd smaller car so watch out T might be calling you!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - going to see a client at this time of the night   just as well you're pregnant thats all I can say.  And no probs, just let me know as and when and ill sort you out  

Right i'm off to chill even more and read some of my book...have a good evening all


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls

nvh - congratulations on becoming pupo!!    and wow 10 frosties - i am very jealous! enjoy borat 

Emma and Jules - not long now then - enjoy your triggers  

scan went ok - got a small cyst in each ovary so endo obviously growing back   but they are small enough not to be a worry. Start stimms tommorow so can you change me on the list ktx  
and good luck car hunting xx

dh is taking me for a ruby later but got to listen to my cd first so laters ladies


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

[fly]CALLING ALL WOKING GIRLS!​[/fly]

This is a great thread, you all get on well, you are all up for some fun, and you are all competitive  - so do any of you fancy this??

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87984.0

Love
Tracy
xxx​


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Evening all 

Sorry for being absent today, really stressful day at work!  Not what I need right now  

I seem to have missed so much today!

Firstly, many congratulations on being PUPO Tash.  And wow, 10 frosties, that is brilliant news.  Don't worry about having a poo as those little ones you have on board are going to stay put!  How could they not with that lovely thick lining  

Ali, how are you doing?  Enjoying the rest?  Are you hoping to be signed off for the whole 2WW?

Hiya Sho, enjoy having a rest from cooking tonight.  Hope you day improved.

Good luck for your final injections tonight Emma and Jules and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.  Can't believe you didn't get them to put you first on the list Emma. you slipped up there.
You'll be pleased to know that I still haven't found any cheese in the cupboard yet! (Ali, that's what Emma did whilst she was on down regs so she is hoping that someone will do the same to make her feel better and by the way, the trigger injection didn't hurt me either)   

Great news Karen, you seem to be cooking nicely.  And great news for you too Bendy.  I really can't believe that we are all having treatment so closely together.

Fingers, hope you managed to get some answers today and feel able to make some decisions about the future.

Kate, a new car eh.  I know what you mean about buying something that is a year old but you can't beat having a brand new one.   

Hatster, glad to hear that the cysts haven't delayed treatment.  Good luck with your first stimms injection  .

It will be worth the pain Charlies Mum!  All the best and hope everything goes to plan  

Caro, how was the conference in Amazingstoke?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Beanie wakes up and all her friends go to sleep


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls,

Bendy - yep that was me talking about who would take the pregnyl home! Wish I had known it was you then I would have said a proper hello.  Hope those follies keep growing and you are set for E/C on Monday.

NVH - I know what you mean about not wanting to go for a poo - but by now I am sure your little embies are making a nice comfy home so relax!

Beanie - Sorry to hear that work was stressful. Chill out now!

Kerry - I hope your appointment brought you some answers.

Hatster - Enjoy the curry and Good luck with stimming.

Tracy - I am rubbish at quizzes!

I have taken my last buserelin and have my Pregnyl at 9.30.

Emma - It looks like I am just ahead of you at the back of the Queue! It is a pain that we have to be there at 7.00 even though we know that we won't in theatre until later... Hope your last injections go well.

Off to relax until next jab, so catch up with you all tomorrow.

Sleep well

Jules xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck with your final jab Jules - enjoy your relaxing evening


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Sorry work has been so stressful, but i think the d/r's makes it seem more stressful if you know what i mean    ok so have you thrown any keys in the rubbish bin yet    you must have rhino skin too if the pregnyl didnt hurt  

Jules-Bummer   i told Caroline that Mr C's patients must have priority but obviously not   good luck for your jab see you friday. i will be the chav in the juicy trackie  

Tracy-Im hoping by then i will be puking in a toilet daily   sorry honey  

Hatster-I Thought you said d/h was taking you for rugby    it must be the drugs enjoy your curry   good luck tomorrow with your stimming  

Kate-What did you mean by this :
PS Em no we dont need a brand new one they drop so much just driving it off the forcourt, we are wanting a Honda for the 2nd smaller car so watch out T might be calling you!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

So how was the injection Emma?  Hope it didn't hurt too much, you delicate thing  

I think you're right about the drugs making things seem more stressful than they really are.  Am a little tearful too today so I know that my hormones are playing tricks with me.  Actually, I better go check where my keys are  now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Pregnyl is at 10.10 so d/f will put the speaking clock on so i dont feck it up   yeah go and check where the keys are honey


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, these drugs must be getting to me, I thought your final injection was at 8.10pm!!    
Keys are safe and sound thanks goodness .

Good idea with the alarm, don't want you falling asleep before you've taken it  

Right, I'm off to do some housework now that Master Chef has finished. 

Hope the injection doesn't hurt too much.

Night night xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Beanie  
Housework at this time of night


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped onto say 

 yay! to nvh on being pupo   

 for jules and emma for your e/c and to bendy on monday  

hope you other stimmers / d-reggers are doing good 

kerry hope your meeting went well and you've got some way of moving forward  

charlies mumm good luck with the birth   

ali  

hi to everyone else beanie, karen, myra, gill, sho, hatster, pots (i want that puppy), tracy, ktx, wildcats, piglet, oskira, erm...and everyone else too hello  

thanks for your messages/advice, i had such a tantrum   yesterday threw things and yelled a little cause dp couldn't do the appointment... felt horrid after.. but this IF plays havoc with your mind and when we get a bee in our bonnet...  dp rang and rearranged   for a few days later... off to bed now    stressy week as my younger cousin is due this week and kind of feel left behind   but happy for her but you lot know how it is and you've all been there and bought the sodding t shirt!! 
night night!

beanie house work are you MAD?!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning

Just wanted to pop on to say Hi  

Tash- well done on being pupo hunny bun, now will you stop boing para   and try and relax!  

Em's, Jules & Bendy    

Ali- hope your enjoying your time off, how are you feeling matey bubbles??  

Alisha- glad you put your toys back in the pram, we are all entitled to a freak out from time to time!  

Any word from Kerry??   I was thinking of you sweetheart    

Hi to Karen, Hatster,Sho, Ange, Beanie, Miss TC, Debs, Elly and everyone   

Im off to work   have my bloods this arvo as af arrived yesterday! Oh Joy  

Sorry for the crappy personals, I do miss you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Gill-Good luck having your little prick today, are they all your hormone tests or the one MrS wants you to have done  

Alisha- i can just see you throwing yourself on the floor kicking your hands and feet like a spoilt child   glad to hear you ok now though  

Morning Everyone else

Well the trigger wasnt too bad only had to take 5000 just had a slight ache after wards


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Tash, good luck    

Emma, good luck for tomorrow honey    

Debs - YEAH IT HURTS   but you'll be fine, just take the drugs love  

love and luck to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy   how is that special little lady Neve


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not too bad honey, yesterday wasnt good she screamed for hours and hours      , she got constipation and trapped wind but she slept pretty good last night  

Today's another day  

But lots of smiles and giggles this morning so I expect some pooey nappies in a few hours  

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning 

Emma and Jules- hope the triggers weren't too bad. You must be getting excited now! 

Cheesy  

Alisha- I think with these things, a small problem can seem like it is absolutely massive. So don't beat yourself up over it. Just glad you got it sorted out for a few days later. I know it seems like a waste of time going to it, but I suppose we just have to grit our teeth and get on with it  I've got mine on Monday and it was a real pain trying to organise it around dh's travel etc, so it better be worth my while  

Gill- hope the blood taking is ok

I've got a hot lunch date this afternoon so I need to get on with all the usual crappy houseworky things before i go. Taking leftover cheesecake with me. I don't think it wil be as nice as it was the other night but who cares  Cake is cake at the end of the day.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho  

Best go and get ready off to busta move at the gym soon, first time in 11 months       

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Have fun at the gym   Poor little Neve i think Tash is suffering with the same thing atm  

Sho-Who is the hot lunch date with   have fun


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Glad your trigger injection didn't hurt too much Emma.  Your skin must be thickening up  

You're so good going to the gym Cheesyb.  Have fun!  

Enjoy your hot lunch date Sho - anyone we know?

Alisha, glad you managed to change your meeting so that DH can make it.  Any idea when you are hoping to start?

Good luck with your bloods later Gill.  Don't work too hard!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy- you taking N'eve with you to the gym? you could strap her to your front while you're on the treadmill  

My hot dte is with a right tastey red head 

Morning Emma and Beanie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh Sho, I should have guessed.    Have fun!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sure I will 

what you up to today then?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I tried giving myself a good talking to last night   

Emma & Jules - glad the last jab went well, enjoy your drug free day today

Gill - Ok mum will try my best to stay positive  

Ali - how you feeling hun  

Haster - well done on moving onto stimms and glad those cyst haven't held you back  

Sho - enjoy your lunch with the Elly..i'm sure the cheese cake will be lovely

Beannie - sorry that you're feeling teary

Wotcha cheesy - sorry that neve is not feeling too great, hope she manages a big poo today. Enjoy the gym

Emma - I can poo thanks, its just the wind thats being stubborn.  I think kate just meant that her car is so thirsty on petrol  

Alisha - don't feel bad, better to get things off your chest that keep them all in.

Kerry - hope your meeting went well yesterday

My stomach is not as painful today but just as big which is concerning me    I should go and get myself into the shower really but too busy watching this morning    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much Tash about your stomach. I think its just one of those things, with all the follies and water and everything else. Plus you're on the steroids aren't you.  Get used to it anyway, hopefully you'll be getting fatter and fatter 

Get in the shower you dirty cow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its just so annoying sho cause the bloatiness starts from under my boobs.  I don't think its the steroids to be honest.  Its probably from the op and my ovaries still being so big    at least most of the pain has gone which is good but it still hurts now and then and when I press on it which is why I know its wind  
No shower yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Be careful i had a massive tummy right under my boobs last time due to the ohss just keep an eye on it and make sure that your weeing plenty etc....didnt woking give you a info sheet on ohss and what to look out for  


Sho-Enjoy your lunch with Elly, jealous as i want cheesecake  

Beanie-What time did you finish your cleaning


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - i didn't get a ohss sheet    I am weeing ok and drinking loads so will just keep an eye on it as you say.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What you up to today, you and your mum should go and sit out in the garden its lovely out there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Not much to be honest, reading my book and watching dvd's....its nice and sunny but quite cold, so think I will stay tucked up inside the house.  Mums gone for a daily walk


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cold   its lovely out there i had to take my suit jacket off and i have a vest top on ...maybe its the drugs making me warm then its about 14 degrees outside (Or so my car says anyway)   Whats your mum cooking for dinner tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You wasn't in your car by any chance when you took your jacket off    We are having ribs and fried chicken tonight...a bit like kentucky but much nicer    Still drinking the peppermint tea...is it ok to drink on the 2ww


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
Can I join you please??

I have been chatting to emma for ages now and she suggested I come over.

I have my consultation with Mr Riddle on 4th april and am really looking forward to it-feel at a loss at the mo as I am in limbo land until it starts! (I dont mean I am looking forward to ivf, just hoping it works!)

I will no doubt have lots of questions for you when I am back on the rollercoaster!

strawbs xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tash- are you sure you're not just fat!!   Only joking. Like Em says, keep an eye on it. Watch out for shortness of breath and all those horrid OHSS signs. Drink plenty as well. I know the trigger stimulates those follies as well so do watch it. From what I know of my MIL on the steroids you tend to get bloated everywhere. Especially on the face so you should be able to tell the difference


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no i was outside you nutter   mind you im hot at night too  

Dinner sounds lovely safe me a place and i will be over    

I must admit i did drink peppermint tea for 2 days after e/t and stopped as all my wind got blown away   but i think some people say not to drink too much as it can cause uterine contractions. 

Strawbs-Welcome back honey cause you can join us..as long as you dont mind the dirty chat that goes on here   especially from Tash


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Strawbs-  I think I may have bumped into you somewhere before. Are you coming from another clinic or just starting fresh ? Welcome anyway, its always nice to have new people.

NVH- I love fried chicken!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F4%255F17%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, I also had lots of wind after my EC and ET but the pain eased up after a few days.  Unfortunately the bloating didn't go away though and I looked pregnant from then onwards.  I assumed it was because I got so many eggs and from the cyclogest.  Sorry I know it's not helped much but just wanted to share my experience so that you know that it's probably nothing to worry about.  As Emma says though, keep drinking plenty of water    I don't believe there is any caffeine in Peppermint tea so I'm sure it's fine Tash.

Busy at work again today Sho and then off for a nice massage this evening.  Wish it was Friday today though as it's been a very long week. 

Welcome to the mad house Strawbs.  I'm sure Emma has told you but Mr R is great, you're in very good hands


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Whats Elly cooking for lunch  

Beanie-Enjoy your massage


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sho
Have been round the block so to speak!

Clomid, au naturelle, iui, preg loss, pcos-take your pick!  

Did pop on this board briefly a few months ago but waited until my iuis failed to join properly

Emma-will def need some tips on getting lotso of follies   
strawbs x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi strawbs - ofcourse you can join in and good luck with your appointment, not long to wait now.
I'm sure kate will add you to our tx list.  

Emma - i reckon its the drugs then.  Think i will stop the peppermint tea   ann said to drink tonic water so will stick to that now.

Sho - yeh will keep my eye on things, just feels like I have been winded.  I could may as well be fat as these drugs play havoc with our bodies    what are the ohss signs    You know the fried chicken i'm getting tonight  

Beanie - thanks for that...if I get my bfp then I won't mind as long as the pain goes, its just a bit worrying at the moment.  Off to get my 2nd pint then


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

no caffeine in peppermint tea!  I had it after my ovarian drilling for bloating
strawbs x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

But now emma's worried me with the uterine contractions


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash will help you out too Strawbs as she had 27 follies this time  

Tash-Signs for ohss are as follows (beanie if i forget any help me )

            
      
  
    

    
Home / IVF Treatment / OHSS

Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome  
 
Some women respond very sensitively to the fertility drugs and produce many follicles. 

This causes the ovaries to enlarge and blood oestrogen levels to rise. This is more common in younger women and those with polycystic ovarian syndrome. 

Development of OHSS is not always predictable or avoidable. We will identify if you have an increased risk by monitoring ovarian stimulation with ultrasound scans. We will occasionally recommend that you do not take the hCG injection, which keeps the hormone levels high. We will not collect the eggs and ask you to continue taking the downregulation medication until your symptoms improve. If we do collect the eggs, we might recommend that any embryos created are frozen, for replacement in a future cycle. A frozen embryo replacement cycle will not cause OHSS as the ovaries are not stimulated. If we replace the embryos in a fresh cycle and you become pregnant, your blood oestrogen level will start to rise again and make your condition worse. 

Symptoms of OHSS are most common around the time of egg collection or about ten days after embryo transfer. You may find that things improve only to worsen again nearer to the time of your pregnancy test. 

In OHSS, the ovaries can enlarge to up to three times their normal size. Your blood protein level drops which causes fluid to leak out into the abdominal cavity or around the lungs. This can result in problems producing urine, mineral imbalances in your blood and clotting problems. Symptoms include: 

- Abdominal (tummy) pain 

- Passing small amounts and swelling; of concentrated urine; 

- Thirst; nausea and vomiting; 

- Diarrhoea; dizziness; 

- Shortness of breath. 

If you have any of these symptoms please contact us immediately so we can give you the necessary advice. Most cases of OHSS are mild and are resolved by drinking three litres of fluid and using mild pain relieving medication, such as paracetamol. If we are concerned that you are at risk of developing moderate or severe OHSS we will keep you under regular review. If your symptoms worsen we might have to admit you to St Thomas' Hospital for monitoring and treatment. Please also contact us if you have been to another hospital for advice or treatment. Having OHSS will not jeopardise the chances of you becoming pregnant.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   only if you drink lots of it honey dont start getting para on me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I think the Peppermint thing is personal choice. I've heard as many women say they got pregnant drinking it as I've heard say stay away from it. Apparently it can encourage uterine contractions in the same way they advise you to stay away from Pineapple, raspberry leaf etc. The uterus is contracting and swelling all the time as the embryos snuggle in. Personally, I think a cup of peppermint tea won't harm you, but its up to you at the end of the day.

Strawbs, you have been through it. Well hopefully after your meeting with Mr R you will get some answers and a good path forward. 

Em- I don't know what Wildcat is cooking me. She mentioned chicken yesterday I think. Very exciting.  

I won't be there til night time today though as dh needs the car to go into town and get my birthday pressie. Last minute as ever  I spend months planning his I get a last minute buy  

anyway, off now so catch you later xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG OHSS sound horrendous-


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey em, those symptoms are a bit worrying....I didn't have any fluid in my ovaries during my scans but you never know I guess    I may just have a mild case then  
I'm like you, someone only has to mention something and I feel para  

Sho - have a lovely time...when is your birthday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me para ...never


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess we are all para at some stage..just some more than others.  I've opted for another pint of water instead for now though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You will pi$$ing the bed tonight girly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm already up about 4 times a night to go for a wee


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well at least you get to sleep through the day you lazy mare


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't sleep during the day cheeky, just laze around doing nothing much...she says who spends the first 3 days in bed after et


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oppps yeah sorry im just jealous 

Just heard from poor pots she is in bed with Hives and covered in calamine lotion 

[fly]   GET WELL SOON POTS WE MISS YOU  [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - hope you get better soon you poor thing  

Right i'm off for a shower and then its dvd time so will catch you later


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, are you still taking baby aspirin?  Apparently it keeps your blood thin so can help to keep OHSS at bay .  The list Emma gave you is spot on.  Being nauseous/dizzy was the most obvious one for me and of course the pain too.  Drink as much water as you can and I'm sure you'll be just fine.  Just a little warning, OHSS can develop once the embryos nestle in so keep an eye on your symptoms.  I'm sure you're just windy from the op though and within a few days you'll be just fine.  Please don't be paranoid though, just want you to have all the facts  

Strawsb, your cats are gorgeous!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, just read your note Emma about Pots.  GET WELL SOON POTS


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Yeah Tash is on baby aspirin and clexane   

What a lovely day it is, i feel like getting naked in the garden


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, that would give your neighbours a nice shock - or do you live in a big mansion with no neighbours for miles?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash stop being para and enjoy your 2WW Mrs

Strawbs welcome back I have updated you on the list as you were on it already  

Emma last night I was responding to your message about getting a brand new car after doing this for the last 3 times I have realised how much money I have lost! Glad you have now stopped injecting hopefully we will get normal emma back    if that is possible      PLEASE KEEP YOUR CLOTHES ON !!

Sho have a lovely lunch with Elly

Beanie hiya how you doing all ok I hope?

Pots Get well soon hunny

Just to let you know Fingersarecrossed is ok, but taking a break at the moment after her meeting yesterday but she will be back soon and update you all as to what was discussed - Take Care of yourself and John, Kerry


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









Potsworth - now going to ARGC 21st March
MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Minow March
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Angie DR Starts 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR due to start 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 22nd March

DownRegging









Beanie35 ET Due 11th April

Stimming









Jules77 EC due 16/3
Emma74 EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Hatster Stimms Started 16th March

 2WW PUPO !! 









AliPali - ICSI 7&4cell embies test day 26th Mar
NVH ET14th Mar 2x 4 Cell embies test day 28th Mar

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wondered about Mr T would be calling me    thought you meant Mr T out of the A team  


Fingers-Hope the cons appt went well and you have some answers   

Beanie-No i dont live in a mansion i wish   im at work so i dont think my work collegues would be impressed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma the sun has just gone in now have you frightened it off!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its lovely blue skies in sunny croydon


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

blue skies here in reigate!

Just had some lovely soup smoked haddock chowder the whole office STINKS!    

Thanks for the list KT

Anyone else got a dh at cheltenham?

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Funny you should say that i have leek and potato covent garden soup...  i know Kate loves the stilton and brocoli one but they didnt have that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

its ok the sun is back out here again Emma must of done a moony for a few minutes and blocked the sun out!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon my lovelies...i have been out in the garden most of the day still with Sharon...should finish it soon.
Went to my GP and saw a dr i had never seen b4 who was very sympathetic and signed me off till 26th....yippee....so i know can take time off at Easter   
Emma...how ya feeling, getting scared, actually i dont know whether i should be talking to you, you have insulted me on here(rhino skin) and on MSN last night  
Tash......how ya doin hun, DH is home today so its just me and my book today.
Fingers....hope it went ok yesterday and hope to see u back on here real soon   
Sho and Elly...enjoy your chicken and cheesecake
Cheesy....give Neve a big cuddle from me   
Jules...good luck tomorrow
How all the other dreg/stimming ladies aren't going to mad
xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Pots...sorry to hear your not well....sending you lots of get well   and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali   sorry honey couldnt resist   well done on getting a sick note   i think the weather is going to be poo next week so no laying out there for me   d/f will be pleased  

Kate-Oi you saying i have a fat ****


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate she has i have seen it, its HUGE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali she was talking about me not you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off to see Beth for acup speak laters ladies  

Have a nice evening if i dont speak to you later


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

KTx said:


> its ok the sun is back out here again Emma must of done a moony for a few minutes and blocked the sun out!!


Emma i think u will find Kate was referring to your big botty


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just back from my conference in Amazingstoke (as Beanie calls it!). It was about as exciting as a bunch of middle aged men talking about IT is ever likely to be!

Welcome Strawbs - think I have seen you on other boards - PCOS or Endo maybe.

Good luck Em and Jules for EC tomorrow.

Hope you are ok Kerry.  

Beanie - hope you are less teary today. I'm a bit worried in case I cry at a client meeting I have 12 days into D/R. I'd never live it down if I do but I can't avoid the meeting.

Get well soon Pots - sounds nasty.

 to everyone else. Hope you PUPO gals are taking it easy.

Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Caro

Glad you had fun at the confence  .

I'm feeling much better today thanks, and also less stressed at work which is good.  I haven't had a major cry, just welled up a few times and only when I've been on my own.  Even if you do suffer, I'm sure you will be able to hold it together for your meeting.  .    Not long to go for you now


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

I can't wait 5.30 then I am outta here.
I have done my handover so my work is covered next week so just waiting to go home 
I am excited now about E/C tomorrow. After being down graded to an IUI last time, I am pleased to have got to E/C this time. The only thing I am dreading is the bit when they put the needle thing in your hand for the drugs while you are under the anathestic.  

Emma - Have fun at accupuncture. See you bright and early at the clinic tomorrow!
Ali - Glad that you got your sick note sorted.
Tash - Sorry you are feeling bloated still, I hope it passes soon.
Strawbs - welcome! Not long till your appointment now.
Pots - Sorry you are unwell. Get better soon.
Sho & Wildcat - I hope that you enjoyed your lunch.

 to Everyone else.

 to everyone who are having scans tomorrow. Karen and Bendy I hope you get the go ahead for Monday.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im Back   Beth didnt want to risk tx today because of my large follies   


Had some ewcm which i know is normal but it was orange   so spoke to Ann Wilcox as Caroline nor Ann hurley arent there, she has paged Mr R but she thinks he is in a meeting, so she told me to go to see Ann Hurley at 7.30 for a scan to have a look whats going on  

Jules-Good luck for tomorrow  

Caro-Glad you had such fun in amazingstoke  

Beanie-Dont you start welling up lady they will think your mad  

Kate-Dont laugh at Ali she isnt funny  

Ali-Fat ****


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh not much chat since i've been dvd'ing

Emma - hope your scan tomorrow is ok and that orange ewcm is nothing to worry about     Good luck with ec tomorrow, will be thinking about you and shame I won't be seeing you in your glam outfit  

Ali - glad you enjoyed your sit outside in the sunshine

Jules - good luck for ec tomorrow.

Bendy/karen - good luck tomorrow  

Kate - yeh will TRY to stay relaxed...I think i've not gotten over my hysterical moment and so I am going to be   from here on in    I think emma moonied over here too  

Sho/elly - hope you had a nice lunch  

Beanie - thanks for the info hun on how you felt.  I think you're right and its wind, but drinking and weeing loads so hopefully i'm on the mend  

Caro - sorry you had a boring day


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma and Jules Good Luck for EC tomorrow have fun with Mr C

Karen and Bendy hope your scans go well and you get the go ahead for Monday

Not much happening tonight I am hoping to get an early night as I am knackered so much for them saying that now in the 2nd trimester I will now be full of beans and energy !

Have a nice evening all

Kate xx

Tash glad to hear you are going to be more positive just think another 24 have nearly gone and you are a day closer!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Kate  

Bendy and Karen-Good luck for your scans   

Tash-Do you think it is anything to worry about im scared now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

KTx said:


> Not much happening tonight I am hoping to get an early night as I am knackered so much for them saying that now in the 2nd trimester I will now be full of beans and energy !


Kate - I'm still waiting for the energy burst even now! 

Good luck for those with E/C tomorrow. Mr C was a genius with my [email protected] ovaries so  he can get lots of healthy eggies for you tomorrow 

Hope everyone else has been enjoying the sun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am sure it is fine emma and nothing to worry about, are you sure you are not colour blind though as I havent heard of it being orange before   

maybe you had too many carrots at lunch!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs, To be fair I am ok most of the time as long as I get to bed before 10.30pm but today has been a mentally tiring day I think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate   

Thanks Debs i will have faith in Mr C then....im worried i have ovulated now though   think im turning into Tash


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OY! Emma - Wheres them  thoughts?? eh? eh?
Isn't orange supposed to be a good colour for fertility anyway?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl yeah thats a good way to look at it, i have orange fetile ewcm


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Relax and       all the way and you will be fine Emma I am sure Good Luck Hunny and look forward to hearing how you got on tomorrow - boy is it going to be quiet here without you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Its not me that does all the chatting lady   its Tash oh and Sho  

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello

Just wanted to wish Emma, Jules, Karen and Bendy   for your EC tomorrow and Mon.     

Os

X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Os   hope you and bubs are ok


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Emma - all the best for tommorow - ewcm is a good sign whatever the colour!  i'm sure you'll get loads of eggies    

Jules - same to you - and dont worry - the needle bit doesnt really hurt at all   

Bendy and Karen - good luck for your scans and hope those follies are getting juicy

Kerry    

Beannie - how you feeling on the d/regs?

Ktx - sorry you are feeling so tired - make sure you take it easy  

Big   to everyone

Got tommorow off to go shopping with my mum - yipee its friday for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Thanks honey have you had it orange then   as the nurses didnt have a clue   have fun shopping tomorrow where you going  

Jules-i think the needle hurts too   i will hold your hand if you hold mine


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...hunny u will be fine ..big   and lots of    even though u called me Fatarse
Strawbs...welcome to the Nut House...as u have probably guessed Emma is our leader


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not big enough to be a leader thats you lady   thanks honey...tell me you love me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Look its meeeeeeeeeeeee    at last I hear you say  

Emma - i'm sure it will be fine, stop worrying, one more sleep and then mrc will have his hands on your follies  
And oi lady, think you've more than proved your miss chatterbox on here  

Haster - hope you're feeling better today 

Kate - hope you manage to get an early night  

Oskira - hows it going


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - not had orange but have had yellowy! i have heard of orange cm in pregnancy before so its got to be a   sign

going to Guildford tommorow for my sisters b'day pressie mainly but can feel a new pair of shoes coming on too.. 


Hello Ali - ooops just realise i forgot to say hello to the pupo ladies - how are you feeling?
Tash - hows the paranoia?  i'm dreading all that again!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-What a minger you were   joke   cant see your face but you look sweet   and oi dont tell me not to worry your the queen of worrying  


Hatster-I will blame you if im not preggers then   have fun in Guildford, bring me a latte please


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

A piccie at last tash!! ahhh arent you cute but you didnt have much hair did you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps i think im falling in love with Gill


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - why you falling in love with gill    Yes WE are the queens of worry...you wait  

Haster - i did have hair, just hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know just felt like saying it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't lie lady, you two having an affair


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You Jealous   bet u are


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeh getting wet just thinking about it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

you are mad Emma!   

Right i've got to get out of bed - been listening to the cd again and always fall asleep  Dh says its a good thing i do cos that woman talks a load of old b**locks   

laters girls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

see ya haster, i have an date with her tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your d/h is right   have a nice evening and day tomorrow  

Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

what you bashing me for   you started it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah and i wanna finish it  

Right im off for decaf   and to make macaroni cheese with salad, shopping list eastenders then bed for me   although i probably wont be able to sleep  

Have a nice evening all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - hope you have a restful sleep, listen to hyno women that will do the trick   I will be thinking about you tomorrow and remember to text me....loads of luck hun.  Love ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey love ya too


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as off for my massage shortly.

Just wanted to wish Emma and Jules lots of luck for tomorrow.    Emma, I am sure I have read on another thread about orange cm - have you done a search on here?  Anyway, no need to worry, you're gonna be just fine and we're be looking forward to hearing how many juicy eggs Mr C has collected from you both  

Tash, you look very cute.

Thanks Hatster, I'm doing okay on down regs.  How you getting on with stimms?  Managing to mix it all okay?

Sorry must dash, hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Had a lovely lunch with Wildcat. she did a sterling job although someone left the cheescake on the side and forgot to take it with her  Ooops!!!! Dh is pleased though now  Thanks Wildcat!!

Just wanted to say good luck for those ladies having scans tomorrow ahead of e/c on Monday. 

And of course extra special Good luck to Emma and Jules. Sorry you have to wait around for a while, but at east by the time you come out you can go straigh for some lunch or something. I hope it goes well 

Hi to everyone else 

by the way, am I right in assuming it is me, NVH, Wildcat, Ali and Jules for lunch/coffee on Wednesday of next week. Make yourselves known if you want to come and I've missed you off.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hi all  

Em's good luck for tom, I want to hear none of this neg stuff from you, its going to be fine   bit freaked   by your falling in love with me comment, you crazy wench!   I hope you mean in a kind friend love kind of way and not in a sexy fashion   I love you loads too  

Tash- were you a boy back then   pay back time for you saying I was "frank spencers" sporn back when I was a fellow titch! bless your heart!  you look like a little tinker  hows the wind?? and how is the para generally??

Need to eat I am starving and dh is still half an hour away  , maybe I'll have a little glass of wine as a starter  

Hi to you all I will catch up later hopefully, ttfn


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just popping on to say good luck to Emma and Jules for ec tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing about all those lovely eggs.

Also congrats to NVH for being PUPO - I reckon you are going to be pg with twins!

The funeral went as well as could be expected yesterday - I was so proud of dh as he gave a lovely tribute. Lots of people came as well which was nice.

Hello to everyone else 

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Monkey- glad all went as well as could be expected, and that your Man made you proud hun, its never easy huh!    

jules- hope your nearly ready for bed sweetie, good luck tom I am thinking of you   

I reckon Tash is preggers with the von trapp family, how cool would that be!   we have a kiddi bus buggy at work that seats 8, I can get you number of the supplier if you want!!

OMG Emma had just signed in better dash!    she wants me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Better be quick got to go to bed  

Gill-Love you in a sexy way   

Monkey-Ahh glad that everything went to plan   

Sho-Div!!! how could you forget the cheesecake   i wont be going to lunch after you nutter i wont be able to walk   

Tash-You do look like a boy baby i must admit   

Beanie-  Tell me tell me about the orange ewcm


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Dont worry Tash - theres nothing wrong with looking like a boy   - at least we werent fat.....


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Monkey - glad the funeral went well and sounds like DH did his mum proud - take care x

glass of vino sounds nice gill - have one for me  xx

nite nite all


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wishing Emma and Jules loads of luck for tomorrow     ​


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening couldn't get on internet earlier just to say

[fly]all the best emma and jules for tomorrow  [/fly]

tracy has out didderly did me there 

oooohh look my weight loss ticker has been so stagnent its closed itself down


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie to say good luck for Emma & Jules tomorrow, will be thinking about you both

Well done Nvh on being PUPO, loads of luck honey, you did really well

Goodluck for all those having scans

Catch up tomorrow to hear all the good news

Hi to eveyone else


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi All

I'm just off to bed but wanted to pop on to wish Emma and Jules the very best of luck for ec tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to hearing about your bumper crops of lovely eggies  

 all round


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK EMMA AND JULES FOR TODAY 

Thinking of you  

    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck to the EC girls this morning.  Hope all is going well and you both get lots of nice juicy eggs  

I believe Woking is going to be very busy again today so good luck to everyone having scans today - am looking forward to your updates later  

To our two lovely PUPO ladies, how are you both doing?  

Hi Gill, you off to work today?  

I believe it could be Sho's birthday today so if it is Sho,  Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Sho, Happy Birthday to you!  Hope you have a very special day and that you have lots of lovely pressies from your DH.   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ohhh is it really your birthday Sho  Here's a  and a bit of a  for you if so!

Sending positive vibes to Jules and Em - I hope you are braver than me. I know I'll be terrified.

Morning Beanie - how you doing? Seems to be some excitement at BL (that's relative of course!) today for Red Nose day. They are setting up stalls and stuff in the car park.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Good luck emma and jules, i'm sure MrC wil take good care of you   

Good luck to Karen and Bendy too, hope you get the go go go for Monday   

Sho - is it really your birthday   you kept that one quiet    well very special     to you...hope you get lots of lovely pressies.  
Doh leaving the cheese cake behind  

Gill - how very dare you..a boy indeed   AND it was emma who said you look like frank spencer's child actually  

Monkeylove - thanks hun, and glad yesterday went well and good on your dh  

Beannie - pains are nearly gone, just left with the bloatiness now or could it be fat     Hows the jabs going  

Ali - how you doing hun    

Haster - yeh I agree  

Alisha    where's your ticker gone  

Hey myra, piglet, cheesy and caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls

Sorry can't do personals at the mo as I'm so far behind what's going on but please please please does anyone have any knowledge about Protein F? My tests have come back very low. Trying to find out what it means but thought some of you might have ideas.

lol
Minow x

ps was hoping to start tx today but may have to be delayed now....pants!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i forgot to talk about me  

Well was up bright and early this morning cause sky man is round installing thanks to dh    we had ntl but as you know since virgin took over they've cut have the channels and so dh has decided that he couldn't do without his crap porgrammes like simpsons etc, so we are having sky installed    not too happy about the bloody dish though  
He's still here but after he's gone i'll have to go and listen to my cd...try having a poo and sorting out bum bullet insertion whilst you have a strange man about  

Thankfully most of my pain has gone but the fat/bloatiness remains    I am feeling pretty good and positive but I don't like the fact that I haven't really rested much....well when I say that I haven't actually done anything either, I just seem to have ants in my pants and can't keep still   I just think that if its gonna work, then I guess moving around isn't going to harm. As we know people fall pg all the time and don't even know at this stage.  If it was that delicate then no one would get pg would they  

Anyway enough of my mad rambles...hope you all enjoy the lovely sunshine today..i'm thinking of venturing out to tesco with mum later, but will see how brave I feel  

Minow - I don't know exactly about Protein F but I tested high for Protein S and MrS said that its fine to be high but when its low it causes blood clotting.  Emma's got low protein C and she was told the same.  Not really sure if its the same for Protein F though...in any cause if they will treat you for it they don't normally give you anything until ET so it shouldn't delay your tx.  Hope thats helped.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning Tash....how ya diddlling...al well here nothing to report but the first week is easy its the second week i start going mad.....you do look like a boy but a cute boy   
Minow...sorry i cant help with that...hope u can sort it out soon so u can start treatment
Just text Emma and she is OK, she had a scan and everything seems fine....she said shes starving....nothing changes eh
Jules..hope u r ok and were spared the sight of Emma without makeup  
Sho.......well is it your birthday today...please tell 
Monkeylove...glad yesterday went well   
Bendy and Karen...good luck with your scans today
hatser...u mad e me   my dh thinks that cd is a load of bo&*^%ks too   
xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Loads of luck to Emma and Jules for EC today - I am sure Mr C will do a fab job - can't wait to hear how you both get on   

Bendy good luck for your scan  

Minow - how frustrating - sorry I can't answer your question 

Ali - glad you're not going mad yet!  Hope you are enjoying the time off as much as you can x

NVH - love the picture you little cutie!  Keeping everything crossed for you and Ali    

Happy Birthday (if it is your birthday!) Sho - hope you have a lovely day x

Hi to Gill, Alisha, beanie and Caro1 and anyone else about 

I didn't see Emma or Jules this morning but assume they were being taken care of elsewhere!  Scan was fine and they said that I was still on course for Mon or Tuesday, they will let me know later once they have my blood results.  Seem to have about 20 follies today but only one was 20 - should the others already be that size by now?

My dp laughs at teh CD too although he has taken to just humouring me about it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I do wonder if I misheard as I can find lots on Protein S but not Protein F......why didn't I check properly.....Waiting for them to ring again after Mr C has looked at it. I was waiting for af to arrive full flow...I rang coz she was on and off so they said wait till monday....well now she's here full.
Pants Pants Pants....I'd ring back but it's so hard to get to talk to anyone and they are so rushed off their feet I don't like to pester.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - looking good, don't worry the pregnyl will give them a boost and you have the whole weekend to get through yet   

Minow - it was probably protein s and I reckon they will give you some sort of heparin.  Just ring and leave a message.  MrC is doing a lot of ec's this morning...you may have read that emma and jules are having ec today plus I don't know how many others, so i'm sure they will get back to you.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right sky man has gone and explained everything to me so I am going to be a telly addict from now on....oh so many films to watch & so little time    I'll let dh off and the dish doesn't look to bad after all


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

Just a quickie to say good luck to Emma and Jules for today (sorry I'm a bit late).

Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sho, have a great day xx

Luv Angie xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning! 

Yes I can confirm it is my birthday. Beanie how did you know that  I must have said ages ago and thought you would have forgotten!!

thanks to you all for wishing me hapy birthday although there is nothing to be Happy about frankly. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I never thought I would ever be 30!!!!!!!  I'm horrified!!

anyway, back to the serious stuff

Emma and Jules Good luck lovies  My fingers are well and truly crossed for you.

Karen and someone else are having scans today I'm sure so good luck to you too. And for e/c on Monday

Karen- I think having e/c on a Tuesday/thursday is going to be a common thing soon 

alisha- forget the ticker, just eat healthily and it will come off 

hi to Ange, Piglet, Ali, monkey et al


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhh sho - whats up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i hadn't finished my post when I pressed post!!! You'll have to read it all again now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're still a spring chicken so stop that right now cause there's nothing you can do to change time!  30 is young & birthdays are special


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F6%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







to it!!!

anyway, I got a nice bracelet from dh and some chocs from Hotel Chocolat....yum! Got gift vouchers and cheques from my mom and other rellies. Also got a CD with all the number ones from significant birthdays from FIL. Very thoughtful and rather funny 

How you feeling today anyway. Driving yourself mad yet?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - What a great pressie from your FIL. Did he make it himself or can you buy them? Great idea. Have a fun day. 30 is very young.... wish I was 30!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- he made it himself. I was really chuffed with it, I thought it was a really good idea. He has got a computer programme where you can make your own CD sleeves and print onto CD's, so its even got a cover on it. I think I'll put it on now actually, I haven't heard the song that was number one when I was born I don't think


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Sho....I vaguely remember what it was to be 30 so you're still a spring chicken in my eyes!

Ok, so I heard it wrong and it is S not F! Going to have more blood taken and a scan later today so hopefully start straight away. If so, I get to jump straight to stimming...YAY!

Now have af from hell with horrid cramps so mixed feelings..glad she's here so we can start again....scared to be starting again and not so happy coz she's hurting like a nasty hurty thing!

Really hoping I will be able to pop on a bit more and keep up with everything. Good luck to EC girlies today and hope all going well for the Pupo girlies.

lol to everyone else
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like you got some lovely pressies anyway and hopefully you will feel a bit brighter later  
I'm feeling fine actually, I gave myself a good talking to on weds night and now I feel fine.  I guess I can't do anymore than I am and moving around isn't going to make a damn difference to the outcome.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

just listened to the number one from when I was born. It was Chanson d'amour by Manhattan transfer. Have a listen to that garbage if you want a laugh!!!!  

minow- good for you 

NVH- I'm slowly getting used to be being 30 thanks  you're right you can't do anything more than you're doing. Walking about your house isn't going to make a scrap of difference. Seemingly going for runs and things doesn't either. my friend ( who miscarried last week) got pregnant with her little girl and was doing loads of running at the time. She didn't know she was pregnant till she was a 6-7 weeks and was still running 6 miles a day, so don't worry about it. You're doing the best you can


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho

30.............. wish I was  

Have a good'un  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks mate!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks sho, you're always someone with wise words just at the right time. Being 30 is fine and you'll still be a young mum when you get your bfp which will be in only a few weeks now.  Can't believe you'll be down regging soon...after all this time and now its finally here.

Minow - your welcome for the information I gave you    i'm sure we will see more of you now that your tx is about to start.  Good luck with your scan today although I doubt it will be a very pleasant experience with af


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi just had a text from Emma and they collected 20 eggs...so she is a very happy bunny or should i say hen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me to ali    She says she feels sick too    hope she doesn't get what I had  

Well done Emma


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NHV-  you crack me up!!! I think that's the thing. My mom always seemed old to me and she had me when she was 28. she was a singel mom so I think I remember her just being knackered all the time  anyway, I'm sure I'll get over the horror of being in my 30s when I have my thai takeaway tonight 

I know, it seems like I was waiting ages to get started and now its all rushing up. I'm terrified to be honest but also excited that it might work this time. 

Ali- thanks for that! I just got a text too, you must have gotten it first because your name begins with A!!   How you feeling?

Well done Emma! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Why does it say Bibbles instead of bubbles?!  under everyones names


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - my mum was an older mum so it felt odd when I was a child but these days everyone is older so we'll all be the same with our little ones and you're on the younger side of 30 too   I hope that positive talk continues right through your tx  
Yum thai take away ...am jealous


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmmm don't know sho


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Sho - Happy Birthday!!!! 30 eh? That's positively ancient, another few years you'll be forgetful, incontinent and slow - it's a bit like down-regging really   I've alwasy been terrified by the thought of being an old dad - 39 this year so we really need to get cracking, don't want to crack a hip while playing in the park ...

Miss TC - LOVE your avatar character Freda !!! However ... <geek mode>Freda is actually a HE and is called Domo-Kun -->

Domo-kun, a strange monster-like creature born from an egg, is short, fuzzy and brown with beady black eyes and an open mouth revealing pointy teeth. He lives in an underground cave with Usajii , a wise old rabbit who loves to watch TV and drink astringent tea. Also in the cave live two bats, a mother and daughter named Shinobu and Morio. Shinobu has a drinking problem. The other main character is a weasel girl named Ta-chan. She is 17 years old, wants to be a model in Tokyo, and is always using technology (TV, cellphones, cameras, etc).

Japanese ... wierd .. ? nah !!
</geek mode>


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W you've lost it  

To avoid cracking the hip, you could tether off spring to you and let them run around while you sit on the park bench


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Girls

Sho Happy Birthday Sweetie and 30 is no age at all it seems just a distant memory to me and I am only 31! Enjoy your thai tonights its one of my favourites whatcha gona have? mmmm Thai Red Curry and Pad Thai Noodles mmmm

Tash glad  to hear you are calming down walking is fine hunny dont panic just think if you sat around all the time you would end up with bed sores so keep on walking!

Ali glad you are doing well too and as you say this week is the easy on, its next week that the torture kicks in - are you planning on testing early?

Emma great news on 20 eggies go girl I seem to remember she did really well last time to the lucky girl hope she gets as much of a fertilisation rate as last time too.

Sorry I am late girls but been for a midwife apt today, everything all cool the midwife was a lovely larger but bubbly lady, my blood pressure was a bit high on the top number but the bottom was fine but she said nothing to worry about, and my iron level where nice and high too which is good. She listened in and picked up the heart beat really nice and strong which was great and also confirmed what I had been hearing on mine so was nice to hear.  The only bit of bad news is I have mild Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction (SPD) nothing major to worry about at the moment but have to keep an eye on it and if it doesnt improve she will send me for physio on it to help.

I also have to book in to have Anti D injections at 28 and 34 weeks as I have a negative blood group and she worked out the dates and told me to book the appointments in now and the snotty receptionist just said NO and when I asked her why not she said its too far in advance she only does her diarys for 8 weeks - snotty cow!

Hope you are all enjoying todays nice weather

Ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash - really really sorry, I meant to say thanks for the info....and all you other lovelies who gave me info. My brain is all over the place today so please forgive me not remembering to say thanks    ...there you go, I've beat myself up about it!

Good news is that all the other tests were fine.

Really not going to be a nice scan today.....makes me shiver to think of it...still I guess they are used to it. I'll also try not to faint on the way home after the blood tests this time. Will take some food with me to nibble to see if that helps.

Better go and get ready.

Dh now stressing as by my reckoning et will clash with his grannies funeral....why does life have to be stressful eh!?

Minow....thinking of changing my name to minwo as I always seem to type it the wrong way round and then have to change it...of course when I tried to type it the wrong way round this time I got it right and had to change it to make it wrong......see I said my brain was mush today....look at me wafffling on! I'll go before I get any worse!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

20   well done Emma  

Kate - I had mild SPD thankfully didnt get any worse, hope it doesnt for you too  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Cheesey It doesnt feel too bad most of the time its just whenever I get up its like having really really bad cramp and I end up dancing around one legged for a bit until I can put any weight on the hip - hubby thinks its very funny!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - i'll let you off, you know me, i'm not shy in saying what I think    better get used to the mush brain cause its gonna get worse once you start cramming those drugs into your body    don't worry about the scan, they've seen it millions of times before but still unpleasant.  Don't forget to report back asap  

Kate - great news on your mw appointment, bet it was great hearing the little ones heart beat    can't help on the other stuff but i see cheesy has already come to the rescue.  Hope you gave that damn receptionist what for  

MrW - mad as usual


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHO 
Have a great day and enjoy your birthday dinner......30 is fine....its the next 0 you have to worry about


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate....it must be so amazing hearing the heartbeat, glad Cheesy came to the rescue with the other stuff  
Minow.....great news that TX has commenced, obviously your on the short protocol...what medication are you having this time??
Mr W ...u have truely lost the plot...but we all love ya anyway  
Sho...i am fine .....  sitting in the garden with Jordan today  
Just rang the garage about my car....they said its the 02 emmission switch, had i filled up with Tesco petrol(No), theys a bakclog on ordering the parts, could take a few weeks and may not be covered under my warranty which means i cant have a courtesy car and will have to cough up a load of dosh.....not happy....they said they would ring back after 2


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just to say Happy birthday sho       have a good day  

Minow-Dont listen to Tash i have low protein S which causes m/carriage as it thickens up the blood and the baby doesnt get what it should, so have heparin to take tomorrow onwards plus aspirin and steroids for my nkcells  


Well i have 20 eggs as you know and im very sore so going back to bed   thanks for all the well wishes, jules came to see me before she went home and she did very well too but i will let her  tell you 

Hello to everyone else 
Love you lots 
Emmaxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Em. 20 is amazing. Hope you feel less sore soon.

Caro


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Emma (and Jules!)


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Thanks for all your well wishes.
I also got 20 eggs so I am over the moon.  
I am feeling ok, not too much pain but bleeding a bit. I just went to the loo and a large clot came out about the size of a 50p (sorry if tmi) I phone the clinic and they said if it is one off, then don't worry but if the bleeding continues to call back. I am tucked up on the sofa now and resting.

Emma - Was nice to see you and I hope you are feeling a bit more comfortable now. Well done on your bumper crop and hope that we both get good news tomorrow.

Sho   hope you are having a lovely day.
Karen & Bendy - Hope your scans went well today.
Ali / Tash - hope you are both ok and can't wait to join you on Monday being PUPO.

Jules xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow - 20 as well. That's great Jules. And very considerate of you and Emma to both to get the same number ;-)

Good luck to you both for the call tomorrow. 

Take care and rest up.
Caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules and EMma...well done on your bumper crops....Minow looks on with envy...with low reserves it's only something I can dream of!) let's hope there's plenty of super duper ones amongst them!

Thanks for the info Emma. They took more blood today but the first results came back very low so I'm guessing it will mean more drugs for me too. SO glad we did decide to go with the tests in the end!

Well as of tomorrow I start jabbing again. Gonal F and cetrotide again. First jab will have to be in the loo in a church as I have a gig tomorrow....pants, not a nice way to get back into it all but hey ho! SOooooo can I be moved onto stimming whenever the list is re done thanks!  

Got to go and pack now as heading off in a bit for weekend of work. This is always a tough weekend with Sunday being the day it is. I hate the fact that it will be a big family do with dh's family and I will be the only non mummy there....maybe this will be the last one. Big hugs to you all for Sunday anyway.

Sorry no more personals....don't all get stroppy on me like Tash     I really will try and keep up with it all soon but life has just been sooo hectic recently. 

lol
Minow x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!! 20 eggs!! 

Well done Jules and Emma, good luck for really good news tomorrow to both of you.

I only got 8 eggs last time, I'm hoping to be up nearer 20 this time as on the higher drugs. I suppose most people get less the first time as they have to be a bit more careful with your level of stims.

Hope you are both resting and feeling ok.

Love Angie xx

ps, just wanted to share something funny with you all. I was in Clare Park Hospital with DH this week while he was having his op' and we got into a convo abt their apres-op sandwiches. We decided it was far nicer than Wokings. It was big chunky bits of chicken mayonaise and really yummy! It comes to something when you are comparing different hospitals sandwiches!!!!  
I had the tuna mayo and DH had the ham at Woking. Any recomendations for a different choice this time?, lol     I figure for £5000 a sandwich, I want to make the right choice!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Coz I'm vegie with lactose allergy I get a jacket spud with salad....sure it's yummy but I've always been too poorly to really eat it!

DH has the cheese sandwich.....doesn't look that great I have to admit he says it's ok but ordinary and on the small side!

Mx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Minow said:


> Coz I'm vegie with lactose allergy I get a jacket spud with salad....sure it's yummy but I've always been too poorly to really eat it!
> 
> DH has the cheese sandwich.....doesn't look that great I have to admit he says it's ok but ordinary and on the small side!
> 
> Mx


lmao!!!
Suddenly all the patients at Woking turn vegi with a lactose allergy. 

Ang xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You could always just try asking for a jacket spud?! Don't let on that I said they do them! I have to have mine dry of course as can't have butter but if you ask then you might get it with butter n everything.....as you say for £5000 it's got to be worth trying.

I even get a red wrist band coz of the allergy.....or is it coz I'm contagious....something like that anyway!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well Done Jules and Emma - wot a bumper crop! 

Hope you're both feeling ok and are resting with your DH's rushing about peeling you some grapes  

Take it easy and I look forward to hearing the results - when do they ring you? Is it tomorrow or do you have to wait until Monday?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Minow,

Thanks for the advice.  I don't want to start a jacket spud request epidemic though, so I'll stick with the sandwich. lol 
I thought it was a VERY odd convo for me and DH to be having though anyway, re/comparing hospital sandwiches and which one we'd try next!!    

Luv Angie xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, just a quick one as I have to go and get ready to go out....

Emma and Jules - well done you two, that is fantastic  .  I am so pleased for you both xxx

Ali/Tash - hope you are both okay and not driving yourselves up the wall yet!

Sho - how sweet of your FIL  

Minow - glad it looks like you are on your way again.  Good luck  

Bendy - hope your scan went well.

Have only skim read so apologies if I have missed anything important.  I got my call earlie and I have to take 1 powder tonight, then bursellin at 5.50 and pregnl at 7.50 tomorrow.

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes - they are reallu appreciated it xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry quick me post!  I have just been reading the instructions for the pregnyl but I don't know if I am supposed to be injecting in my bum or tummy as it describes both.  Please help!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

TUmmy is fine!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

THought I'd better do a quick reply (see above) as well...so now for the rest I was going to say....

lol Angie...you and DH do have interesting conversations that's for sure!!   When we were on holiday we were going to go fossil hunting but got there early and needed to tide to change....DH said, bother he'd forgotten his book...honestly, we were on holiday together you'd have thought he wouldn't have minded chatting to me....but as he said if we're not careful we might run out of things to say to each other.....well now there's another fascinating new topic of conversation for us!  

Karen   

Right heading off for the weekend now so must luv ya and leave ya...have a good one all and special hugs for Sunday

lol
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Jules...20 juicy eggs too...wow
Fingers crossed for you and Emma for the dreaded phonecall......lots of frosties as well   
Minow...good luck with the first jab Sun........you will have caught everyone if your on the flare cycle...in the end i overtook them  
Karen......well done you....good luck with your jab tomorrow...at least you r not hanging around to much on Monday....i am still sane at the moment
Angie...i had egg this time and it was ok......  
Hi caro and CM...hope your both ok
xxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma and Jules congrats on 20 eggs- Emma i was SO tempted to pop in and see u but didn't want to intrude.  When i was texting you i had no signal in the pharmacyand had to hold my fine right up!!

Karen well done -still on course for Monday!!

I'm not!  Will have e/c on Tues- have to take pregnayl on sunday rather than sat.  Have 18 follies but blood test must have shown a low level i think so hoping they not empty?  But this will hopefully mean all my 19's and 20's will plump right up  so I'm going to be sooooo nervous now!    

But I'm pleased they re doing it Tues as if they hadn't started doing it on Tues I'd have had to have a Monday and i mite not have been ready 

Have got to dash as need some more menopur so need to go to woking now!  They have it on the ward for me

Take care will catch u all later

Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well done you    what do you mean don't listen to tash anyway    I only said what you said about the low protein stuff causing blood clotting    If you hadn't have just had ec I would have come round there and smacked your botty   But anyway, I am grown up so i will wish you loads of luck for that phone call in the morning   

Jules - weldone you on getting 20 eggs to..fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow.   

Karen - woohoo last jab tomorrow...well done you.  Good luck for monday   

Minow - have a good weekend and you'll soon be heading for ec yourself with that speedy protocol.  I only say what I say cause I know you can take it    I'm such a teaser    Good luck with that first jab   

Ali - hows your day been    I went to tesco in the end and felt really bad when I got back    I felt guilty cause I wasn't resting enough  

Angie - I get to have a salad cause I don't do carbs,  I went for egg mayo this time and it was quite nice actually   Dh had cheese and pickle and it looked a bit plastic to me  

Sho - hope you're enjoying your birthday  

Bendy - thats cool, its amazing how much the pregnyl boosts things.  Good luck for tuesday hun   

wotcha caro and piglet


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

RIGHT.....after reading back a few posts...I got my plan.... 

When I go for my next EC (April 13th), DH and I have the following requirements...

We are on a smoked salmon/roast chicken with all the trimmings and chocolate cake with warm chocolate sauce and whipped cream diet!!!   

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

good luck with that menu angie...i dare ya to ask for it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hi 

Emma & Jules well done both of you 20 eggs each wow  , you are superstars   

Em's hope your a bit more comfy now, sorry the reception was bad!! poxy mobiles  

Sho- happy birthday old bean   I too felt as you do about the big 30  and dh whisked me off to spain for the weekend, no big public display of my getting old & crankier for me   enjoy that take away, glad you got some nice pressies  

Tash & Ali     keep em sticky  

Good luck for monday Karen  how are you feeling hun?? you appreared to have breezed through tx, you seem so calm and collected, I have everything crossed for you my love  

Bendy- you will be fine sweetie, better to plump the little bu**ers right up, good luck  

Hi to Minow, Caro, Ange, Piggy, kt, Luc, Alisha,Elly & Mr W, Myra and everyone    

Am planning to have a bottle of plonk and a night of comic relief, I will be skint before the last glass bet ya   Im a sucker for these fund raisers!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im on my laptop in bed


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

you nutter, my msn is down   is yours??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yo girlies...my msn is down too  

Emma - any bed sores yet    when are you starting the heparin...mine have bruised 

Gill - enjoy your wine .....yummy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My msn is down too thought it was me  

Tash-Starting the steroids and heparin tomorrow   are they really getting sore to do now  

Gill-Whats for your din dins tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I use the ice so don't really feel them but they do bruise so watch out.  Whats marlon making you for dinner then    we had chilli  
I had a right strop earlier at dh cause I went to tesco    I just couldn't help myself and was acting like a spoilt child


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i can just see you throwing a strop like a little brat   Marlon is being a lazy git and getting me fish and chips   tried to persuade him to drive to his mums and get me jamaican food from the jamaican take away 
Im scared i wont be able to get the jab in tomorrow night as my belly is so sore...at least im slowly farting thouge


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I even got all hot in the face so thought it best to go and listen to my cd    Fish n chips..yummy! still no excuse for not tending to your every need is there    
You will get the jab don't worry, even tho my stomach was like yours I still managed it.  You wait, you will definatley see rhino skin    Mmmmm nice smelly cyclogest farts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash havent even had the cyclogest yet


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma, Tash,

Hope you're feeling ok Emma. I think it's quite a nice feeling the evening of EC as it's like you're on the home stretch. Hope you get lots of good news tomorrow.

Tash, I listened to my cd for the 2nd time today, and got DH to lie there with me this time. He was quite impressed as he kinda fell asleep, but could still hear her voice through it. I told him to think of his equivalent 'bits' when she spoke of ovaries and wombs, lol 
I just wanted him to see what it was like. I wont subject him to it again, bless him.

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie your poor d/h   

Woking called earlier as there doing ivf and icsi and they managed to inject all the icsi eggs so im praying we will at least get some embies    

If i get frosties again this time i have told them to take them to blast which they said they will do


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - All i can say is watch out marlon when those bum bullets are inserted  
I asked them about taking the frosties to blasts and catherine said they advise against it..who did you speak to  

Angie - your dh is good listening to the cd...nice to see that he's getting involved    or maybe he just wanted an excuse to go to sleep


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

cant believe you are talking farts again! 

Emma - well done on getting 20 eggs     - sorry you are feeling sore though - enjoy your fish and chips - yummy!!

Jules - congratulations to you too    you must be really pleased - well done you!

Ali - how you doing? hanging in there i hope x

Tash - think you are right about the resting thing - it is soo hard to do and probably doesnt make any difference so dont worry - i remember Luc saying she just carried on as normal on her FET and look at her 

Sho - Happy 30th B'day  wish i was that young as well   have a lovely evening x

Karen - great news that you are all set for monday - good luck with the trigger  

Bendy - thats good that you have an extra day for your eggies to ripen   - lots of luck to you too  

Minow - good luck with the stimms - looks like we might well be cycle buddies!

So do you have blood taken before EC to check levels and pregnyl dose then? didnt have that at Q Marys - starting to feel anxious that i'm not going to get many eggs   only got 2 last time and really want more this time round - i'll be a nervous wreck by wednesday!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I spoke to   ummmm i cant remember but she came to see me earlier   give me a name 


Hatster- dont worry honey after 7 days they will increase your dose if your not responding well and take your blood...i only had my blood taken as i always over stim   i have also noticed they have over stimmed everyone this year..

Bendy-Good luck for tuesday   

Karen-Good luck for monday


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma, that sounds promising re/the ICSI eggs. Lets hope both sets respond brilliantly and you get the best news tomorrow.  Can I ask you a question? We were wondering whether to go for the half ICSI half IVF option if we get lots of eggs this time. (We are planning total ICSI at the mo' like last time). Is the main reason for this to see if the sperm WILL fertilise the eggs on their own, hense giving you more info for next time?(if a next time is needed). Are there other benefits to this too?
We were told last time that DH's sperm had improved enough to try IVF if we wanted (as there were some male factor issues), but they advised that we still go ahead with ICSI.
So many decisions hey!?

Tash,   Yeh, it gave him a good excuse for a snooze, but I know he was mainly doing it to support me as I asked him to try it. He's very good.

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - I think they do usually take blood before ec so that can see what time to do your pregnyl jab, I had it done also last year when I had 10 eggs.  And as Emma says they will up your dose from what you took at QM's or raise you if they need to from your first scan.  Are you on the short protocol  

Emma - I only know melanie or catherine    melanie is very tall  

Ang - ahhh he's really squashy    I would go with the half and half just to be sure


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hi im back, Em's steak for dinner tonight!! wicked news on your eggies   

Tash- bottom stair treatment for you lady you spoilt madam  

Hi Hatster- dont stress hun, Im sure all will be fine!!

Ange- you are right decisions decisions!! sarnies, sperm its just all a bit much


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Tash    - no on long protocol. They did say at QM that i had the potential for more eggs as i started off with 14 follies but was on a low dose of menopur cos of pco and it wasnt enough. must stop feeling negative  

I wonder why they are reluctant to do blasts? i really believe that if they dont make it in the lab then they wont in us


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Angie - i would go half half too - especially after poor kerrys situation


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - no am not so there     Make sure that steak is medium  


Ice cube on belly ready for the clexane...bruise no. 3 heading my way  

Haster - WN believe the opposite...the think there is no better place for embies than in your tummy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- i think it was Catherine   blonde hair  

Angie-Last time all my ivf eggs fertilised by not all my icsi ones could be injected and so they were happy to go for ivf, until d/f gave his sample and its lower than last time and cause i was para about the ivf not fertilising they said they would do both  

Gill-Yummy please be my mum  

Bendy just texted me she has lost her buserlin   told her to ring the emergency number  

Tash-Good luck with the jab, wish i had web cam so i could see and


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhh poor bendy - how did she manage that    hope they sort her out  
Web cam you nutter    Catherine has mousey hair


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blonde mousy all the same to me   lighter than mine anyway  

Must be the drugs


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

does the clexane hurt Tash?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I go a sore throat from that tube down you throat  

D/f bringing my manky pie and chips up in a min  

Tash-You getting more hungry on the steroids


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well Good luck for your results tomorrow Emma, and Jules if you're around.

I'm off now guys, so have a good evening.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i'm off to cook our stir fry - enjoy your manky pie Emma - hope its not too gopping


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i had a sore throat too    How come pie, thought it was fish   I haven't noticed being any hungrier to be honest, just about the same really.

Haster - yeh they hurt, the need is slightly thicker than the buserilin and there is more liquid which stings when going in    Also there seems to be an air bubble but you can't get rid of it otherwise you'll loose some of the clexane    It hurts afterwards for a while too  

See ya angie  & haster


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You told me it didnt hurt  

Bye Angie and Hatster couldnt eat my pie it was nasty   so had some chips  
Off now too 

Laters Tash ...i think i have fallen in love with you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - the needle part doesn't hurt cause I use the ice but everything else does    Enjoy your pie and chips and don't forget to text/ring me tomorrow...love ya loads chicken


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Well I seem to have missed lots of action today!  Well done to Emma and Jules, 20 eggs each is fantastic!    Hope you both get some even better news tomorrow.

Poor Bendy, hope you found it  

Tash, Ali, glad you're both doing well.

Sho, I don't think you did say when your birthday was - I just guessed from your comment about DH yesterday  .  Didn't realise that you were so young.  I wish I was still 30!    Hope you have enjoyed your day and have fun tonight.

Minow, glad you managed to get things sorted out - won't be long for you now.

Karen,  great news that EC will be on Monday.  

Hatster, I'm sure you're gonna be just fine  

Angie, I'd like to know how Woking respond when you put in your request  

Well I'm still doing okay although life definitely seems more stressful at the moment (I'm sure it's the drugs).  Off shopping with a friend tomorrow so that should be fun.  And, guess what, I managed to do my own injection last night  

Hi Gill, Wildcats, Monkey, Caro and everyone else.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done beannie...its easier when you do it yourself isn't it    enjoy your shopping trip tomorrow, don't spend too much will ya...oh what the hell blow the lot  

I'm offski...time for bum bullet in a mo and then hypno women with a tickle head from dh  

Good night all  

 emma & jules


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening you bunch of chatterboxes  

Emma- wow - 20 eggs  fantastic news sweety, sending you lots of      for a smooth ET xxxxxxxxx

Julies - wow - 20 eggs  fantastic news sweety, sending you lots of      for a smooth ET xxxxxxxxx

   copied and pasted those two!

Sho - you dark horse!









Love and hugs
Tracyxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

THIS WAY TO WISH SHO A HAPPY BIRTHDAY ................................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88492.0

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back but you have all buggered off   except Tracy so goodnight  

Forgot to say Bendy has had to get Ann Wilcox to meet her and woking and apparently she isnt happy   bet bendy finds the buserlin when she gets home   dont worry bendy blame it on the drugs..i do  

Jules-Urggh just read about your clot   hope the bleeding stops, maybe mr c fancied me   
Good luck for the call cant wait to hear how we both get on  

Tracy-Thanks honey how are you my love


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL im soo stupid !!

Have no idea where that bloody bottle has gone but ann met me there and i got some now some more         

What a wally i'am!  

Chat laters as my mates are here!!

thanks Emms i was in such a panic- i knew you'd no what to do!

Love Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl Bendy   have a nice evening


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, what are you doing up still? You should be tucked up in bed by now!    Glad all went well today - did Woking have any idea what the orange cm was all about?  glad it was nothing to worry about in the end   Good luck with the call in the morning  

Bendy, glad you got it all sorted out in the end.  What a panic though


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Right, I'm off now - only just finished decorating and need to get myself sorted out before I go to bed.  I am soooo tired.

Good luck Emma and Jules


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Forgot to say that I was rubbish Tash.  I didn't stab myself hard enough and had to push the needle in that extra bit - ouch!  Needless to say DH did it tonight


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG Beanie, what a panic!!

I had a nearly full bottle of Buserilin left from my last tx in Dec last year. They said it was best not to use it this time, although they said it would probably be fine. We bought 2 new bottles just to be safe, but I kept it, just in case of an event like you experienced tonight. You poor thing, you must have been frantic!! 
I hope Ann was gentle with you! x

Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma and Jules- hope tomorrows call from Woking bring you lots of good news!! Keeping everything crossed for you both!

Sho Happy Birthday!! hope you had a lovely birthday- sorry i didn't see it earlier!

I cant sleep tonight, I'am in bed but am not tired- well I'am but I'm starting to get a bit nervous about Tues.......hope i follow in everyones luck and get plenty of eggs

Well...........typing on here will not help me snooze so I'm going to try to go to sleep now

B.xx[/font]


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good Luck Emma and Jules !

hope those embies are doing well


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma and Jules, may St PADDY'S DAY bring you both the luck of the irish  

Good luck, hope lots have fertilised for you both    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Where are those naughty ladies!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning all

bendy what a silly billy you are    bet you were cacking yourself  

Come on then Emma & jules lets be having you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well had the call

16 fertilised   9 isci and 7 ivf talking about blasto on monday for the frosties  


Good luck jules


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news Emma, well done!  

Good luck to Jules  

Just off shopping now but will be back later.  Hope you all have a good day.

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - Yayyyyyyyyy well done you...good choice doing half and half   

Jules - don't keep us waiting   

Bendy - I had some buserilin left over but not sure where you live...anyway glad you got it all sorted.  Bet Ann loves you  

Sho - hope you had a good evening

Beannie - you'll get used to stabbing yourself after a while 

Morning everyone else.

I'm starving and dh has popped out to get flowers for mum so might have to start breaky myself


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done Ems thats great!! 

Jules is keeping us in suspence!  

Ann and me are best friends now she waved as i drove out of the nuffield which made me laugh out loud!

Morning everyone!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

well done Em's    spendido news my lovely!! 

bendy- I bet she was grumbling about you through gritted teeth  

Morning Tash   i'll say it to you cos you just totally blanked me   

Hi beanie spend loads, enjoy your day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry gill - love ya really    morning morning morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I spoke to ann this morning  

Beanie-Have fun shopping...dont forget starbucks  


Tash and gill-fancy a threesome


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill hasnt responded   doesnt she want too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

can i be the replacement?

Did you.......did she still sound grumpy LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she was really nice bendy asked if i was sore and bloated   and told me to take care  

Your a bit young honey, if your mum doesnt mind you can be a replacement


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Well done Emma -     16 is fantastic!

Jules - hope its great news for you too   

Bendy - what are you like?  anyway i'm sure you are not the first  

Tash - fancy having to get your own breky!     

Have a good weekend everyone

Feeling icky today - remember i was like this last time on stimms - no appetite at all   going to go and do some gardening to get some fresh air

catch you all later x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You cheeky thing     

Are you going to the meet next week ?  I really want to meet you guys!  i have spare days next week as im in for ec on tues and et friday now so mon wed and thurs im free

So are you still sore this morning ?  Hows the throat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Awww Hatster try drinking some more water  

Throat still sore d/f bought me honey and lemons   im not going can meet the following week


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

you are freaks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

WEll everyone im having soo much fun chatting but i need to go out and get something to wear for tonight- going into town for a mates b'day- not really looking forward to it as this group of friends are terrible and drink loads and i'll be stood around sobber but im hoping i get into the swing of it and have fun ayways!

Jules hope the call went well  

Em- maybe next fri, a week after my puppies go back in, can you do that date?  Im soooo excited!

Catch u monkeys later!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah should be fine although think Ali maybe coming to bring me cake


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats for the invite  

Bendy - have fun tonight and I reckon you won't want to go anywhere after ec  

Gill - you feaking out  

Haster - sorry that you feel unwell...hope that fresh air does the trick.  Mum and dh done breaky in the end


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to keep you in suspense!

It is good news for me too!
17 have fertilised  
So they are going to freeze 7 today and leave 10 to develop for Monday. I am in at 9.30 and it will be Mr R or Mr C doing the transfer.
I think the reason they want to freeze some now is that they survive the thaw better if they are only one cell, and last time they divided well and were 8 cell by Monday. Leaving 10 till Monday still gives us a choice (Hopefully) and then if there are any more they can also be frozen.

Bleeding has gone away and no more yucky clots, so must just have been left over from the Op.

Emma - well done you. Hope you are not feeling to sore.

Just popping out quickly so will be back later to catch up on everyone elses news

Jules xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

When did Emma become a rug muncher then?  

Gill  are you scared?

Tash - thats good 
must go now
laters xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Well done Jules     great news and lots of frosties too xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - well done   thats great news.  Glad the clots have stopped and you're brave going out today.  I couldn't move after ec...  fingers crossed for Monday.

Laters haster


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-     well done honey you must be relieved too   my e/t is at 8am so will miss you  

Tash-Your always invited you know that  

Hatster-Im feeling in a loving mood so you better watch yourself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-How the hell can you get up out of bed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lets all meet that friday!!

Anyways i really am going now!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later Bendy


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma and Jules - well done you two.  That is brilliant news for both of you     .  

What with Tash as well Woking seem to be doing well at the moment - hope it continues for me and Bendy next week!

Tash - if you can't throw a little tantrum at the moment, when can you??   

Hi Gill – I feel fine thanks!  Not sure about calm and collected but FF really opens your eyes to the whole process and what can potentially can go wrong at each stage so am really trying just to take it a step at a time!  I have been very lucky though and had had very few s/e from the drugs and found the injections okay!  How are you hun?

Hatster – thank you and good luck for your scan on Wednesday.  Hope you get your appetite back soon

Beanie – well done on your injection.  I find it much easier to do my own although dp sometimes had to help with mixing the menopour at the beiginning.  Have fun shopping ! 

Bendy - glad you got sorted with the bursellin - I'm so worried something will go wrong like that tonight and they'll be no one about  

Morning Sho if you are about - hope you had a good night last night whatever you did to celebrate.

Thanks Minow for letting me know re where to inject!

I went to that charity ball but decided against the bridget jones knicks in the end as I was frightened I may turn blue half way through the night.  It was nice getting dressed up but not the same when you are sat there sober.  Although in fairness there were two of the other girls on the table were pregnant so not drinking either. 

I’m off to Kingston in a bit to buy some dvd's/books to keep me amused next week, although after parting with £4000 yesterday I'm not sure my cards can take much more!  Planning a big tidy up and shop this afternoonand then annoyingly I have to go to work tomorrow to finish a few bits off but then that is me sorted...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

well done Jules   wow thats tons, you girls are certainly doing well its looking very   

Emma & Tash- the reason Jules is going out is cos she is NOT dramatic and milking it like you two are   , I remember my Mum & Dad coming over to keep an eye on me after EC cos Neil had to go back to work and I did a bbq for their lunch! see well ard   I am!! 

hatster rug muncher    

Happy shopping Bendy   

Hi Karen glad you had a nice time, go to the libary hun its free, I always stock up before my 2ww and then end up renewing them cos I chatted on ff instead of reading 

All I managed to do so far is sort out my outfit for tonight which needed a button stitching back on and went into the loft to get the spare kettle out cos mine went BOOM! and Im drawn back here with you!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

well done jules and emma that's brilliant!!  

morning everyone 

sorry SHO  a belated happy birthday to you    you spring chicken you

bendy what a nightmare  glad you got sorted

hatster hope you feel better after some fresh air


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well done Emma and Jules!!!

That's brilliant news!!
Lots of good luck to you both for them growing nice and strong for ET.

Love Angie xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - did your button fall off cause you tried to squeeze your body into your outfit    AND me and emma were very sore after ec actually  

Karen - enjoy your shop 

Hi alisha and angie  

Right i'm off to sort out my body and read a bit before my sister and her clan arrives to pick up mum to take her home.  I think its KFC for din dins tonight  

Catch ya later


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

gill being nosey but did you get your results back from mr s?

have a good day nvh


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules      thats great news!!

Shopping trip was rubbish so will go to a bigger town laters!  Im not liking the smocks and thats all there os out there  

GRRRRRRR

B.x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash-only kidding   we are going to Somerset for dinner tonight for dh's Dad'd birthday dinner and then driving back cos I have lunch at my sisters tom for Mothers day! I could so do without it!   enjoy your chicken! bye Tash's Mum  

Hi Alisha   I did get my results back I am borderline high and need meds, so big moon head for me!  Im afraid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haven't gone yet  Gill I found this bit of interesting reading..not that it applies to you but it does me 
http://www.sharedjourney.com/define/ana.html 
Oh and read this...its quite promising 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88316.0

You'll have a lovely time tonight I reckon with all that lovely food and vino  I'm sure tomorrow will be lovely too...just wish we were all mummies too 

bendy - you will love all those smocks once you get your bfp 

Thanks alisha 

Right gotta dash, big momma's house 2 is on at 1pm


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wel Done Emma and Jules on your loads of embies    

Hope you're feeling ok Nvh

Hi to everyone else - how's your new puppy Miss TC?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

where can i get one of those hold you in squeeze your fat body sock things that trinny and suzanna use all the time on there show??

Im feeling i need one to hold in my bloated tummy or my jane normans jeans willl give me a muffin top 

Im off to debenhams! I just peeked one!

BBpig - lovely to see everything is going well for you


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just wear what feels comfortable, Bendy, b*ll*ocks to what the label says - you've got a precious cargo to look after, not squish  

If you're confortable you'll be able to enjoy your evening a load more that if you're too uncomfortable and feel your clothes are too tight.

You'll look fantastic, so stop worrying - ask DH, he'll tell you and he's the only that counts innit?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I hate all those smock tops too   it will be alright soon as we will all be preggers so wont have to wear maternity clothes    happy shopping 

Gill-what do you mean moon face here you come..you already have a moon face   and btw me and tash are sore and bloated so there   have a nice time with the intebreds in somerset   dont pick up any hitch hickers  

Tash-Kfc  

Karen-Have fun in kingston  

Just showered after having my wholemeal rolls with some tomato and creme freshe soup   and d/f has just got back from getting the babies there litter and food


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-where is that pig picture i got for you


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

what pic - did I lost it?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you the know the one with you on the motorbike


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

i fink i lost it but I've bin looking and found another but i've forgotten how to put it on my profile as it doesn't want to play


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

is it on google   tell me and i will see if i can do it


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

how come it'll go onto a message but not my profile?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- I knew I had set myself up for that moon face jibe!    wench! you'll be horrid to me now after my EC  

Hi Piggy  

Im still in my jimmies, we are off about 4 to pick up dss first!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Gill

Sorry - just had to go and be sick


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice something I said   bubbly bile or carroty??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Your gross  

Piglet-You still puking honey   how weird that its not showing on your avator, have u saved it to your desk top  

Just had pizza


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everybody

 (tears of joy) thanks so much for all the Happy birthday wishes, especially for the whole new thread from Tracy. You are lovely  Thanks again.

well here goes....

Emma- well done you on the number of eggs you got. I think I may have misread something....again. Did you say you were deforsting your frosties as well to take to blast? Or have I totally got that wrong  Either way, I'm chuffed for you and got my fingers well and truly crossed for you on Monday 

Jules- Same. So pleased you got such a large number. you should have some lovely ones in that lot. I will be sending positive vibes your way on Monday 

Karen- e/c on Tuesday  you must be special  I hope it goes well anyway love.

Bendy- Are you joining us now? That would be great. Wednesday at Sands at 11:30. Look forward to seeing you there 

NVH- Stop beating yourself up.  You know in your head that you aren't doing yourself any harm. Get that PMA flowing down to those embryos.

Hi to Ali, Gill, KT, monkey, barney, minow, caro (are you jabbing tomorrow?) , Alisha and everyone else I may have missed

I had a lovely evening last night. I really didn't fancy doing much to be honest. Had lovely thai food. It was absolutely delish. funny though because I had eaten a fair amount of dh's dish before I realised I was eating the wrong thing   It was nice though  Then we started series 4 of 24. four hours down.....  i didn't expect it to be quite so busy over the weekend. its usually a lot quieter than this, but I guess we have had lots of exciting news from Emma and Jules. Lots more to come as well next week. Its great. today went ane spent my NEXT vouchers on a new top. ther eis a big leaving do at dh's (my old work) so I need to look descent for those b*tch Army wives who look you up and down  done that, had a lovely afternoon roll with dh after my sausages, bacon, beans and mushrooms and now I am going to watch some TV before cooking my steak before more babysitting this evening  I tell you if/when I have a baby, I'm calling all this babysitting in  And I've got to put her to bed tonight......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Sounds like you had a great birthday i wish you hadnt kept it quiet though   you like marlon's nan no one except marlon's mum and her siblings know when her true birthday is    pmsl at your comment on the army wifes wish i could be there to watch   how funny would that be, try and video it on your phone i will   so much   
Regarding my frosties they are freezing 6 of the icsi ones now then will look at the others monday which im hoping they take to blast


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Gill - good idea about the library but I'm blacklisted there unfortunately due to some books I apparently borrowed during my A-levels and never returned! (who'd have thought their records would go back that far!) Bet you didn't have me down as such a rebel   .

Sho - I'm on Monday with Mr Brooks, Bendy's on Tuesday though    Hope babysitting goes okay - won't be long until you can call in all those favours    

Didn't get much in Kingston, but cleaning nearly done so just shopping to go now - oh what an exciting life I lead!  Dp just had the nerve to ask why I need two weeks off work - this comes from man who hasn't worked for two months   although I am pleased to say he has a job to start at the beginning of April  

Hi Emma, Tash, Angie, Alisha, BBP and everyone else xx  Where's Kate btw?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Kate doesnt come on the weekends she has a life   bet your nackered after all that cleaning   how are you feeling about monday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

emma74 said:


> Karen-Kate doesnt come on the weekends she has a life  bet your nackered after all that cleaning  how are you feeling about monday


We are dedicated!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Did you find something to wear for tonight


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma and Jules, Well done, so pleased to hear you both got so mnay embies. Lots of          for ET on monday. 

Emma, are you taking yours to blasts?

Sho, Happy belated birthday. 

NVH, lots of                        

is there someone else on the 2ww?

Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Just rememebered its ALi, Lots of             . 

Can anyone ell me how kerry got on at her meeting on weds. ive been thinking bout her but have just started a new job this week so struggling to keep up with you all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Luc  

How are you your nearly 12wks   not sure kerry hasnt posted yet think she is having some time out  

Yeah im hoping to take my frosties (i get them ) to blasts, catherine said we will discuss it further but im going to put my foot down and if i loose them well then i loose them


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

So you taking the fresh and frozen to blasts? I know i cant belive im nearly 12 weeks, this last few weeks has gone quite quickly. My scan isnt till a week on tues so i will be 13 weeks 1 day then. My last scan was ten and half weeks so feels like a long wait. 

You ok or are you really sore still?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just my frosties to blast other wise i dont know if i want them frozen to be honest  

Im still sore but not as yesterday but i have noticed my tummy has become more bloated right from under my boobs again  

Cant wait to hear about your scan honey, will you be seeing Mr S again ever    what job are you doing   the extra money will help with bubs on the way


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh i see what you mean, so your not thawing any frosites out just taking the fresh ones to blast before you freeze them?

Are you drinking peppermint tea? I think the best thing bout day 3 transfer is that you have more time to recover, hopefully youll be feeling much better by mon. 

Last time i saw mr s he said if i wanted to come back for a scan between the 12 and 20 weeks on then i was v welcome. he is so human and completely understand how much we worry, bless him. I dont know if i will though cos it is 210 pounds and the train fare on top which is 60 pounds for us, probably depends how worried i get. He said if we dont see him again to send a pic of bubs when its born. 

My job is as a psychologist working with people with schizophrenia. I feel really bad that ive just been taken on and will be going soon, but obviously am over the moon bout being pg, just feel bad for them as its really messing them about. I didnt know i was pg when i was offered the job though so now am gonna wait till after scan before i tell them.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Off up north to see my sister with my mum and dad tommorow so probably wont get on tommorow so just wanted to say lots and lots of      to Emma and Jules for ET on monday and to Karen for EC

Luc - cant believe you are nearly 12 weeks already! Hope you are doing ok

Emma - surely they will let you do blasts if you want? they are your embies after all 

Just finishing my litre of milk which isnt helping with my  feeling  Got my gardening done so at least i have something nice to look at whilst slobbing on the sofa!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats right taking the fresh to blast   yeah been drinking the peppermint tea farting and burping for England so its doing its job...just cant shift this horrible sore throat 

Omg what an interesting job ...bit scary too though  

I said to d/f the other day when i get pg i want to have all my scans and antenatal and birth under mrS as he works out of Epsom and St Helier hospitals as like you say he is human and knows how we worry and i dont have much faith in the nhs  

Took my 1st steroid this morning and doing my 1st heparin jab tonight at 8pm   im so scared 

Hatster-Have fun up north sweetie   just think all this milk drinking although rank   is going to bring you lots of lovely eggs


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

ITs not really scary, mostly the people i work with are really nice just a bit unwell. think now im pg i might feel a bit more worried than i ever have before though. 

that sore throat thing is horrid i always had it after ec. the first time it was particularly bad i reckon some aneathetists are rougher than others. 

Mr s will be delighted to keep you. i think he really likes to see his ladies thru if he can. 

Am so excited for you taking the steroids they will be your saviour. dont be scared they are your best friends youll see. The heparin really isnt too bad. do it quick. i find if i do it in the middle like an inch or so under my belly button it brusies much less than if i do it at the side of my tummy. good luck with it

hatster, im fine thanks. Dont kill youself with that bloody milk i know i did on my second icsi, didnt bother with the 3rd, if you cant manage it all try not to worry even a glass a day more than you usually drink will help. 


Luc


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma   it better do   Good luck with the heparin -not looking forward to that i must say and i'll have gestone to deal with as well 

Bet Mr S costs an arm and a leg for Antenatal care   - worth it for peace of mind though 

Luc - you got an ickle bump yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Going to do the jab now Luc thanks for the tip will let you know  

Hatster-Luc is right all i have and have had through this tx is a glass of milk before bed with nesquick and milk with my weetabix in the morning


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hatster, 

I havent really got a bump. Ive put on so much weight with the steroids its hard to tell though. My stomach is sticking out, but it has been for weeks now. Im just a fatty (like emma used to be  ). I think cos of all the fat its gonna take longer to see the bump which is a bit annoying. I used to have a nice flat stomach before xmas. I am worried people at work might think im pg but my sis has assured me that no i just look plain fat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oi just cause your preggers lady dont be cheeky    

Just did my jab piece of cake stings after though


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

blimey that was quick, 

Well done glad to hear it went well. am off to do mine in a minute just waiting for dh to come home. he does them for me cos i cant do the gestone and im such a wimp with the heparin i do it really slow and it brusies more. Ive only got 2 more days then im injection free. cant quite belive it.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Luc - does the gestone hurt?  i'm sure you dont really look porky!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

posted too soon!
Well done Emma! What was Tash making a fuss about then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck honey   drug free soon   d/f bought me up some sausage mash and beans  

Tash is a wimp hatster


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

are you having meals in bed Emma? can just imagine poor df running around after you    I LOVE sausage and mash


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.....well done Emma and Jules....good luck tomorrow   
Now remind me is it Bendy Monday and Karen tues.......good luck girls...cant wait to find out how you got on
Beanie...well done on doing your first jab....it really is easy
Tash...how da doing...enjoying Sky...how much have u plused........i went to Tesco today and dont feel guilty was glad of the exercise and fresh air.
Hatser....bet your glad you got your gardening done today....apparently its going to snow tomorrow
Sho...glad u had a great birthday.....r u gonna wear your new top on Wed 
Luc.....12 weeks already thats gone so quickly.....
Karen...sounds like u are all ready for your 2ww....good luck
xxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Great news from Emma and Jules re your embies - that's fantastic. Sounds to me that you're both going to get BFPs and have a load of frosties for siblings in a couple of years. Good luck for et on Monday.

Ali and Tash - hope you're both ok - sending loads of    your ways

Sho - really sorry that I missed your birthday yesterday. Glad that you had a lovely day. I wish I was only 30 still - it's going to be the perfect age for you to have a baby.

DH is away this evening so watching Eurovision Make Your Mind Up - they all seem pretty terrible.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...get out of bed u lazy cow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Monkeylove......hows everything with u....aren't u off on holiday in a few weeks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster yeah meals in bed feels like meals on wheels   had pizza earlier too, but im finding im hungry but cant eat a lot which is unlike me   think its cause my tummy is sooo bloated its squishing my tummy  


Ali-Bendy is tuesday you silly mare   

Monkey-How is d/h


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here ..has anyone watched balls on steel on a friday night c4 pmsl at the gay man who chases people and says fancy a bum


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Monkey - hope you and dh are doing ok

Hi Ali - how are you feeling?

Blimey Emma - are you milking it?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well....i got my car back today thank god as one person said it could be in there for weeks.....it was utter chaos.....they were supposed to have dropped it off yesterday but they forgot and then today there was no-one there to drop it off....so i made them pay for my cab........i was not a Happy Bunny


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser...as i said Emma is a lazy cow  
I am fine by the way...ask me again the middle of next week


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Did you tell them you didnt need the stress   i would of said you have been in hosp and unable to drive..i did that last year with my car and they dropped it off and posted the keys while i hung out the bedroom window like repunzel   and btw your just jealous  

Hatster-Im not milking it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh forgot to say

[fly] HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TOMORROW FOR CHEESY,DEBS,KATE,LUC,PIGLET AND OSKIRA [/fly]
Hope i havent missed anyone


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)




----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

My mum said that me and Tash are mummies too


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah i am very jeolous.......but i was shocked with DH antics today    ( mums the word)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - you are MUPO


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALI AND TASH [/fly]

Hatster-You look like your jealous by the pic you put up


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Last year i got a card from my puddy cats


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i want one from my babies too   told d/f to get me one the other day but thought i was


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

U r


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the Mothers Day Wishes.......MUPO...sounds better than PUPO...i like it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Glad i'm not the only   one! got to be a mummy to something  

yeah MUPO is much nicer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Shut it  

Hatster-We will all be mummies this year


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i think we are in for a bumper crop of bfps    

my dinner is nearly ready so better go

laters everyone


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

See ya Hatser


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma......    i have a question for u    only jokin


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...have u been on FF all day ......   girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye hatster have a nice time tomorrow  

Ali-On and off as im so bored   but my dvd's came today and me and d/f are watching it a bit later 
what you up to tonight ...why arent you on msn


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am but your not ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i am


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Hatster sorry i didnt answer you earlier. Dh came home jabbed me then we rushed out to my sis' for takeaway. 

The gestone, does hurt a bit. the administration isnt any worse than the other needles. I think the gestone one is so sharp it doesnt hurt as much as you would expect a bloody great needle like that to. But it does leave a lump and feel a bit sore after. you so get used to it though. the lumps take a few days to go but now i dont even notice them. Its really not that bad at all, it doesnt bother me anymore than the heparin injection. I admit i was terrifed before i had it first time cos the clinic had made it sound really bad but i was worrying bout nothing.

Good luck

Luc


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Well i thought i'd come on as i cant sleep  

Had a nightmare night and feeling so poo   and thought id share it as it is kinda funny now im feeling ok!

I went out tonight, was doing well till about 12 ish- dancing having a fun time but i started to feel really bad.  was leaning up against the wall by the dance floor and i thought i was going to faint, my arms and legs began to tingle and my eyes went odd so i walked to the loos to sit down.  Anyways - cut a long story short i fainted.....friends helped me and we leftbut as i was walking to the car i was sick like a hundred times in a shop doorway along the high street (looking like some drunken  p*ss head) and i thought i was going to faint again.  honeslty thought i might die- how dramatic am i   

anyways felt so bad i called dp who called emergency number-again and got through to ann, as he was worried and she said nothing to worry about- and its nothing to do with the ivf.she was fast asleep too poor lady

Felt bad for waking her but i was so ill it frightened the be jiibs out of me,  have never fainted b4

Had a well nice pair of shoes on but now they are sicky     Never sick when im out drinking which is the funny part!

Em i didnt know u were on msn?

Take care B


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

In a bit of pain again this morning and got woken up by a ff (you know who you are)  

Luc-You were up very late you should of been in bed you naughty pg lady   

Bendy-And YOU   well you girly shouldnt of gone out last night..making a spectacle of yourself   you are now grounded lady    and yes im on msn click on my icon below my pic ...i will allow you to talk to me  

Cheesy-What is   for


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning, 

I know emma i am naughty have been exhausted since i started work. so dont know what im doing up so late and then up this morn so early. 

Who was the naughty ff who woke you when you need to rest   . make sure you lay on the sofa all day if your in pain still. any activity will def make things worse. is df looking after you still?

Bendy, I cant belive youve been so ill and just before ec. You are definietly grounded. You need to look after yourself hun. Ivf is really quite demading on your body. were you drinking alcohol cos i think with all the water you need in stimms it could probaly dehydrtae you really quickly.

hi cheesy

Luc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning-

Bendy- sorry you were poorly last night. fainting is horrible. I went through a stage of fainting on nearly every parade I was on in the Army. Its a lot harder than you think to stand perfectly still in a uniform that weighs 3 stone. lights go out and vomit everywhere. Horrible. You should feel just fine afterwards though. If it happens again, the best thing to do is to sit , regulate your breathing (don't panic and don't breath too deeply orhterwise you hypervenitilate) and have something sweet to drink.  

emma- I understand what you're on about now with the frosties 

Karen- Good luck for tomorrows egg collection. Do let us know how you get on 

Emma and Jules- good luck for tomorrow as well with the transfers. Fingers crossed for you 

ali- no I wo't be wearing my new top  I'm saving it for Friday  Where I will soend thye night being looked up and down by some fat Army wife with too much eye liner and an 80's perm 

Luc- can't believe how far on you are now 

NVh- how you doing?

not much on for me today. Dh got me up at 6:30 because he os off to Stevenage for some band contest  did I want to go?  .....er no!!!!  anyway, he won't be back til late this evening so got the house to myself. will be doing......NOTHING!! I will be having macaroni cheese for my dinner as dh isn't here and he isn't a massive fan 

I've got my implications tomorrow. I'll be in at 1:30. Will anyone be there then? i feel I must warn you all now, that once i start cycling, idon't intend to be on here much. Especially during the 2WW. I dont want to drive myself mad with anyone else who may or may not be waiting at the same time as me, comparing every tiny symptom of mine with there's. Whatever the result you'll be the third to know and I'll be back in full force  Dug out all my drugs that are left over from last time yesterday. I could set up shop with the amount of cyclogest, so there's some money saved and I've got a vial of buserilin as well un used  great, Every penny saved etc........

Off for brekkie now


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls!

So sorry havent had a chance to catch up!  Didnt get to log on yesterday at all.  Got my hands full with our new fur baby!  He has had me up all bloody night!  I am shattered  

Trying to get him used to being on his own for short periods of time and it's really doing my head in    What have I let myself in for!   On the other hand though, Stan is just adorable, already he follows me around everywhere and knows his name  

Be back later, I hope, to catch up, but gonna start you chatterboxes a new thread now - if you do a long post remember to copy it first in case it gets lost!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88589.0


----------

